# Need honest advice regarding Lucky



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Some background - the vet wants Lucky's liver to detox before we do more bloodwork, which we will be asking Dr Center to review. So Lucky is on an hepatic diet and is taking Denamarin. He does not like the canned food but I have been giving him vegetarian kibble and hepatic formula kibble which he is eating. He has been having occasional eggs, cottage cheese etc and lots of vegies. I was off this week, so his schedule is a bit off.

In general he has been playful in the morning and at night and more quiet during the day. Thursday his dog sitter came for a while and he was very active and although he was not playing with his toys he was jumping all over the place. She thought he was acting like himself, very energetic. Yesterday he did not want to play, but I asked him if he wanted to walk and he went crazy running around. I put his leash and halter on and we went out. He was actually hopping and pulling me. We took at 10 minute walk. He came back and ate some. Then he was laying around. Later I asked him if he wanted to walk, he was very excited and we walked but his heart was not really into it. I tried to get him to play and he was not into it. Then I decided to give him a bath. After his bath, I timed his post-bath zoomies - over seven minutes of running throughout the house, jumping up and down on the couch, etc.then went to his kibble and chowed down big time on his kibble. Last night still no play with toys, so we wrestled a bit and he went over and he went and ate some kibble.

We went to bed last night and he settled right down, but when I woke up he was sleeping on the floor. When we saw me waking he came up and was full of kisses. At first he did not want to play, but eventually he played fetch for about 5 minutes, he ran to fetch his toys, but no hopping and he more sauntered to bring it back. This morning he did not eat even when I offered him eggs, but when I asked him if he wanted to go for a walk, he ran around the house and actually ran half way up the stairs after me when I went upstairs to get ready to go out. He was like a little puppy. When we were on our walk, he was actually pulling me at times.

I thought about taking to the vet office (his vet will not be in until Tuesday), but he is eating, pooping (his poops are big but well formed), drinking, and peeing. He has bursts of energy, follows me everywhere, is interactive with his environment, he his not drooling, his gums look good, no pacing, no circling, he is walking fine and is fast paced in his walking - he is not dragging. He just pooped and I could see him and he had no issues. His eyes are actually sparkly. He just seems bored, he left the bed and he has not interest in his toys over the last two days. This morning he has not eaten. Although he usually gobbles his eggs, it is not unheard of him picking at his food throughout the day and by 5 his food is gone.

How worried would you be in this behavior.

I want to make sure I catch any issues quickly, but at the same time because of what I just went through, am I overreacting to things that are not there. Other than being a bit moody and not enthusiastic about food today, he seems fine. He runs to the windows and doors to bark, etc.

Any advice would be helpful. I already asked that his vet to call on Tuesday when he comes in and we will be scheduling his tests. The vets office doesn't think there is anything to worry about.

When my mother was alive a few months ago, we had lot's of people coming into the house, nurses, physical therapists, etc., so there was a lot of stimulation for him. Now the house is much quieter and he may in fact just be bored.

Thoughts?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

How old is Lucky? I'm thinking that he is just slowing down, not like getting old, just growing up. MiMi and Ray do not play much at all. They have two times a day when they run and play. I know that MiMi and Ray are bored. Lucky is probably a little bored just because the household is quieter. 

Yes, I think you are worrying too much, I understand that is hard not to worry.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylie said:


> How old is Lucky? I'm thinking that he is just slowing down, not like getting old, just growing up. MiMi and Ray do not play much at all. They have two times a day when they run and play. I know that MiMi and Ray are bored. Lucky is probably a little bored just because the household is quieter.
> 
> Yes, I think you are worrying too much, I understand that is hard not to worry.


Lucky just turned three. Obviously liver shunt keeps going through my mind even though none of the vets in the practice think that. There are 8 vets who reviewed his case. They think it was a one time thing because there were so many oddities in his test results. Further testing will help either ease my mind or define a course of action. It is true over the past week I have been very sad with him not being very active at times and then all of a sudden he will be running around and playing.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - to tell you the truth, he sounds really normal to me. Tyler's 4 and as I recall Lucky is around that age. He does a lot of hanging around tho goes nuts when I want to take him out. Loves it and grabs his leash and walks himself out the door when I open it to our hallway. He'll play a bit with Jim with his toys - tug of war but really not for that long - 5 minutes would be on the long side for him and he'll eat all his food sometimes and others, he won't. I think that as they age they settle a bit. Just not that crazy wild puppiness that they have for a couple of years - kind of maturity. We have a 6 month old puppy next to us who is insane and flies all over the place, jumps over all the dogs, grabs toys like crazy and plays tug of war with her sister and tends to nip anything in sight. Tyler and the havanese down the hall kind of put up with her and chase her a little but they're past that and the other day, just when the pup turned 6 months, both Lucy and Tyler had decided not to put up with her biting antics and bad manners and both put her in her place. It was so funny - as if they gave her her puppy time but now they're saying, at this age you better chill, kid. Interesting dynamics but just to say I think that they change their habits as they age. 
Also Luck has gone through a lot. Between all those people you talked about, losing your mom and being very sick and at the vet's for quite a while, he may still be feeling the stress and needs more time to get back into all his routine behaviors in full swing. It sounds like he's doing well in all the places that count.
Do you have any of those Nina Ottosen toys for him that are challenging? Maybe he won't be bored if he has some. Tyler doesn't like them but a lot of dogs do.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter -- I think that when we're home with them during the day (off from work), it interrupts their routine. I've been home a lot lately -- working from home and resting from various procedures. I find throughout the day that the girls do their own thing. They go into the office to sleep on their beds instead of sitting next to me all day and they seldom play during most of the day. If I have to go in the car and can take them, they get very excited when we go "bye-bye", but then when we get home, they go back to just laying around. I don't know if it's boredom or just because fluffs sleep a lot. It always surprises me that they don't want to be close to me every second when I'm home. But they pretty much like to stick to their everyday routine.

Now, when I'm at work all day and come home, they're active when I get home -- because they're been laying around all day with me at the office. So even when I'm home all day, their activity routine seems to stay the same. They play when they get up in the morning and then after dinner in the evening, but are quiet during the day.

Also the heat of summer does seem to slow my girls down more. It's normal. It slows me down more too. LOL

And, yes, as Lucky is now 3, he is probably a little less active as he is growing up.

To me, his activity level isn't something I would be concerned about.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky doesn't play with interactive toys, I have tried and he does not play with other dogs either, just with people. On the one hand I want to make sure he stays all right, on the other I sometimes feel like a crazy old dog man (if there is such a thing). Clearly 3 weeks ago he was sick and I could feel it, now I am more just questioning if everything is all right. He may actually be picking up on my confusion and emotions also and we may be feeding each other's emotions and mood.

I appreciate everyone's opinions and advice.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Walter, it does sound like he is bored. is there anyone near that you can have a play date with a couple of times a week? Of course you could always get an additional dog . I don't think I would do the day care or dog park since he is still recovering but if he had a pal for an hour it might help.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> Walter, it does sound like he is bored. is there anyone near that you can have a play date with a couple of times a week? Of course you could always get an additional dog . I don't think I would do the day care or dog park since he is still recovering but if he had a pal for an hour it might help.


I have a dog walker come in twice a week to play with him. He perks up when she comes in. She has a sheltie and Luck stayed with her when I was in SF for a meeting. Lucky really just ignored her dog. No aggression, but no interest. Her dog does play with other dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Lucky sounds okay to me.... I do understand worry.

But it seems like the last few months have been a huge change to what he was used to. So he may be a tad depressed about the lack of people in the house.

And he could be adjusting to the new way of things.

I'd almost say get another dog... maybe find a rescue who is calm and you know loves other dogs. But I don't know if that is something you want or have even considered.

A dog walker is great.

Maybe with more time he will adjust....and like others said, he is growing up. Gus really mellowed out even more at 3. It was a relief... There are times I worry about him but really it is just him becoming an adult. He still plays and has "puppy" moments but he's happy to mellow out and sit in his favorite chair for most of the day.

Hugs to Lucky


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah, worry goes with it... but my dogs are like Tyler - they are mellow and layabouts until you want to go outside and then they are CRAZY. they are 6 and 10.. but I understand the worry, greatly!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It does sound normal to me. My Zoe is like very laid back, sleeps a lot, not big on playing with toys but does get excited to go outside. Worrying comes with having these little guys. I too often wonder if something is wrong with her.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

He sounds fine to me, Walter...the only thing I would be concerned about is reluctance to eat and what you are feeding him...it is okay to mix vegetarian kibble with the hepatic if he will eat it..cottage cheese and eggs are quality sources of protein and great for liver dogs...but be careful with the amount of daily protein he is getting. One boiled egg white (don't feed yolks) is approximately one day's protein for a 5 pound(liver) dog. If you are adding the cottage cheese or eggs to his kibble, you are increasing the amount of protein he is eating...just be sure give very small amounts of the egg whites or cottage cheese( 1 tsp)...if he likes cottage cheese, I have a liver friendly recipe I could pass along...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a 12:30 appointment on Sunday. He just had diarhea at 6:30, he still has not eaten today. Why does everything get worse Sat night? After his diarhea he seemed to have a bit more of a skip in his step, but he is still very sleepy. He is resting on my chair, now. He seems comfortable. In his entire life he has had diarhea only once, after his neuter on medication. Needless to say, I am very concerned - no I am completely stressed out. Could he gotten sick on the peas yesterday? No peas in the poop. Could the denemarin cause diarhea? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter, If I remember correctly, I think diarrhea is considered numerous loose bowel movements not just one. Was it that his stool was very soft or has he been doing that several times? I'm thinking possibly the peas since I'm not sure how they're digested and how much fiber...maybe too much. Not sure.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Walter, If I remember correctly, I think diarrhea is considered numerous loose bowel movements not just one. Was it that his stool was very soft or has he been doing that several times? I'm thinking possibly the peas since I'm not sure how they're digested and how much fiber...maybe too much. Not sure.


Just once very liquidy. The sam-e is supposed to push things out fast. Because he did it on a pee pad, I hvae captured it for the vet. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Lucky!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks so much, it so far has only been once, and without being too vivid, it was considerable. He is sleeping now. It was firm when he went twice this morning.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter-read your post, and your Lucky sounds like he could pretty much be either of my dogs. :thumbsup: nothing pops out at me. I think when they eat at will and add veggies and things to their diet your bound to have mornings they just aren't hungry or days with a loose stool. Mine arent hungry every mealtime either. Sammie has had loose stools when he ate veggies. Not same as diareah. And can happen even from a different treat. They so tiny doesn't take much, they will eat like they can handle it and it fools you till the tummy ache or runny stool. I just stopped adding lot of extras. He gets what he needs in his dog foods and veggie chew treats. He gets his kibble & PF, and his stools are consistent. Maybe get the bile acid redone since its easy test and take it from there. I had a dog with a severe shunt, Lucky is not the same in any way. If you do find he has a higher BAT still doesn't mean he has a shunt. I was told with Sammie's elevated BAT, since he is young & healthy (like Lucky) just watch his protein intake is all I needed to do for now. Your Lucky sounds normal to me but I do understand what a scare can do to us. I think once hou get the tests over with you feel better. We all love our babies. :wub: So glad Lucky is doing well. 

PS-I too noticed with age Sammie has changed. I have found him on floor many am's waiting for me to get up I guess...lol. He never did this before couple months ago. I guess it's maturity. As soon as I wake he's back up in bed.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter- just saw you last post. I'll bet he has a belly ache today. (maybe stop the extra veggies and things till you get his tests). But if all else is good - I can tell if tummy upset and mine usually eat pretty soon. It's so hard when they dont eat or have out ordinary behaviours. Hang in there. Bless your heart Walter. He might eat before bed. I'm thinking maybe the peas too. 
xxxx


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Walter-read your post, and your Lucky sounds like he could pretty much be either of my dogs. :thumbsup: nothing pops out at me. I think when they eat at will and add veggies and things to their diet your bound to have mornings they just aren't hungry or days with a loose stool. Mine arent hungry every mealtime either. Sammie has had loose stools when he ate veggies. Not same as diareah. And can happen even from a different treat. They so tiny doesn't take much, they will eat like they can handle it and it fools you till the tummy ache or runny stool. I just stopped adding lot of extras. He gets what he needs in his dog foods and veggie chew treats. He gets his kibble & PF, and his stools are consistent. Maybe get the bile acid redone since its easy test and take it from there. I had a dog with a severe shunt, Lucky is not the same in any way. If you do find he has a higher BAT still doesn't mean he has a shunt. I was told with Sammie's elevated BAT, since he is young & healthy (like Lucky) just watch his protein intake is all I needed to do for now. Your Lucky sounds normal to me but I do understand what a scare can do to us. I think once hou get the tests over with you feel better. We all love our babies. :wub: So glad Lucky is doing well.
> 
> PS-I too noticed with age Sammie has changed. I have found him on floor many am's waiting for me to get up I guess...lol. He never did this before couple months ago. I guess it's maturity. As soon as I wake he's back up in bed.


Your post just brought tears of relief to my eyes. I have been a nervous wreck this month, any minor change makes me so stressed. Since he was sick, I am always looking for something to be wrong. We are redoing the BAT and doing a protein c.

I have always had dogs with iron stomachs, so this is all new to me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter - lots here eat veggies and home cook with them and they do fine. For me it doesnt work as well with dog food as the main diet to add too much else. with mine it seems to be about them not being used to a certain food. I gave them fish PF and both spit up and I found gross stools for couple days, so I stopped the fish. This was months ago. Well last week I tried it again rotating every other day with the chicken they norm eat and no problems this time. I really want them to eat fish too. So when I introduce too quick and they chow down and I feel like - oh, I'm doing so good - they love it...until next day when I had trouble. Not sure this is Luckys problem today, but I would give him small amounts like April said or just his food for bit. All our dogs had iron stomachs too!! Those were the days right...:HistericalSmiley: ..Will he eat a treat now if offered?
Find good movie and relax with Lucky. But keep us posted. 
xxxx


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Walter i'm glad your on top of things, sounds like Lucky is fine, but after all you have been through I sooo understand how you worry. Lucky has a daddy who loves him, your a pretty special guy in m eyes.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope Lucky is resting tonight. One more thing to ask the vet about - although it is rare, denamarin has been known to cause GI upset in some dogs. Tessa was on it for a while to bring down high ALT and should couldnt continue on it because it upset her stomach. The manufacturer actually has her documented as an adverse reaction. 

I hope your baby is feeling better soon.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maggieh said:


> I hope Lucky is resting tonight. One more thing to ask the vet about - although it is rare, denamarin has been known to cause GI upset in some dogs. Tessa was on it for a while to bring down high ALT and should couldnt continue on it because it upset her stomach. The manufacturer actually has her documented as an adverse reaction.
> 
> I hope your baby is feeling better soon.


Thanks everyone, I have read that is the case


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter -- sending prayers for you and for little Lucky. I know that you're anxious, but your stress also causes Lucky to stress and that alone could be enough to upset his tummy. Most Malts seem to have sensitive tummies and they're also soooooooooo in tune with our feelings and emotions.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just want to say that from your earlier post, I had the gut feeling that Lucky just had some bad stuff ....temporary bad stuff. I really, truly believe that he just ingested something yucky, but that he will be okay. I know that you are scared and worried, but I know that Lucky will be okay. Honest, he isn't sick. He does not have a liver shunt. His reduced activity is simply natural as he matures. Try not to worry, your little boy is healthy and happy. All is well.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone, a couple of hours to the vet. It was a rough night, multiple loose stool, just a tiny bit at a time. Stared off all liquid, as the night progressed more like a mound. Still no eating, now no drinking. I tried to force pumpkin, would not take it. He peed several times. He climbed up on my chair and is sleeping right now. Walking ok, just really tired. I am exhausted. I have a feeling they may want to keep him to hydrated.

Not sure what is going on.

Pretty scared right now.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Just now seeing this..I'm so sorry, Walter... you did say you were giving "lots of veggies."...peas, veggies, and the vegetarian kibble are high in fiber and can be hard to digest...too much fiber can cause loose stools and stomach upset as well...I doubt the Denamarin is the cause...however, the pills do not work as well as the chewables and will stay in the stomach longer. Also, I would not feed an exclusively vegetarian kibble... I know you said you were mixing these...but just wanted to add this...you may do better home cooking for Lucky..glad he is seeing the vet...let us know how things go...hopefully some flagyl and a bland diet will clear things up...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Walter-I am sorry, still hoping this is caused only by something he ate that has upset his system and taking time to pass. After Sammies surgery on his leg, he would not eat or drink for 3 days, I went nuts, and the specialist told me he could go few days without eating, but they did monitor his fluids. They told me to offer fresh boiled chicken broth and if he took that add rice.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yesterday morning he pooped twice, it was large but well fomed and solid. He would not eat yesterday, then liquid poop at 6:30. Small poops like mounds all night. Not liquid, but not formed. Refuses food and water. Still walking fine and is sitting next to me. Tried cleaning him this morning with soap and water, but did not want to do a bath yet, due to stress. 

I can't believe my healthy little boy is now sick.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter-Lucky did not eat since Friday night, right? I believe they can give him a fluid shot under skin if needed and you can bring him home. If he drank yesterday I wouldn't be too concerned. Its early in day. We've been up since 7am and neither of mine have drank water yet. They are just laying on the sofa sleeping. If I walked them and they get hot they would drink. From what I've seen here a couple days of tummy issues in Maltese is not a rare thing when we are trying new foods and sometimes we never know why.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He ate some kibble Friday night. He turns his nose up at all food. I am not sure when he last drank, but noticed he wasn't yesterday afternoon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> He ate some kibble Friday night. He turns his nose up at all food. I am not sure when he last drank, but noticed he wasn't yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Maybe his gut is cleaning itself out. Have you walked him this am, if he acted like he wanted to go I might try and see if that jump starts him.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Walter...so sorry you again have this worry over Lucky.. as to the poop... I tend to think it might just be veggie-overload. 
My Quincy has had bouts of colitis... the first time scared the bejeebers out of me because not only very runny stools but lots of blood! A quick run to the vet and some meds and some high fiber food quickly fixed things. He's had a couple of other bouts and realized they seemed to be stress-related. 
I got him on probiotics, I give him 1/2 low-fat kibble and the rest of meal is home cooked and he hasn't had problems since. 
I've learned to not stress over an occasional looser than norm poop. I can usually relate it to a 'new' veggie or fruit that I've introduced into his meal. I only worry if vomiting was also involved and thank God that has not been the case.
Will be praying the vet visit shows nothing of major concern. With his recent history I can fully understand your concern! 
Will be checking back for an update!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So far no vomting. I do not see any blood in the stools. Right now they are little drops. He keeps trying to go.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> So far no vomting. I do not see any blood in the stools. Right now they are little drops. He keeps trying to go.


Walter ... I have not had time to write much yet, but, will later this afternoon.

In the meantime ... have you tried to give Lucky some canned pumpkin? That should help him have a better BM. Pumpkin works both ways ... for loose stools and also for constipation. Actually, we add a tablespoon of pumpkin into Snowball's dinner every day.

Snowball also gets the RX Pro Biotic every day, too.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I put some pumpkin on my finger and stuck it in his mouth last night, could only do that once. The only positive is that he is sticking near me rather than hiding and he is walking normally.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> I put some pumpkin on my finger and stuck it in his mouth last night, could only do that once. The only positive is that he is sticking near me rather than hiding and he is walking normally.


I bet Lucky is going to be okay. He might just have an upset tummy.

You will be seeing the vet shortly. Otherwise, I would suggest trying a ittle piece of date. That can help move things along, too. 

As others have shared here, it might be a food that didn't agree with him ... especially if it was something new. We always have to start off with tiny amounts if it is a new food.

You mentioned that you feed Lucky eggs. Snowball loves them! I have to be careful though ... because he goes nuts when he sees me preparing an egg. I take a couple of teaspoons of egg white and place the egg white into the holes of cherrios! Otherwise, he will eat the egg whites in one gulp!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

*Just returned from the vet*

The vet we saw today trained at Cornell under Center, so has seen a number of shunt/MVD dogs. He reran blood tests and sent a protein c test to Cornell. Based on the changes in blood work, he thinks Lucky has an acquired shunt. We will not get the bloodwork back from Cornell until friday. He told me that the protein c will better help them make a better determination.

He also suggested that medical control of an acquired shunt can be very successful even better than surgical depending on the nature of the shunt and does not necessarily impact longevity.

Still a lot of unknown, but they are keeping him for at least 48 hours to start medical treatment, hydrate him, and get his diarrhea under control.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter, I am sorry Lucky had to stay the night. I know you will miss him so much. It's the pits waiting for results but your getting the best there is. Lucky's Vet sounds like he is doing everything to get you a diagnosis. Hang in there, I too have read many do fine with diet and medications IF that is what it turns out to be. 
We are all here for you and Lucky. 
Hugs :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Walter, we are thinking of you tonight here in Greece. I hope Lucky lives up to his name & that all will be well soon. Please keep us posted. Friday seems too far off in many ways! I don't think I will have internet on Friday but will go to Starbucks to check so please post when you know something. Prayers & hugs.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry Lucky had to stay at the vets again but sounds like he is in very good hands and praying his stay will be just a very short one.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - glad he's being taken care of. I'm not that convinced that it's a shunt (but what do I know) but what good fortune to have a doctor who trained under Dr. Center. Best way to get to the bottom of this. Is this a different vet practice than you had been at? Hope you get to stick with this doctor and sorry Lucky had to stay there. i know you miss him but sounds like if it is an acquired shunt that it is very treatable. Sending you hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Walter - glad he's being taken care of. I'm not that convinced that it's a shunt (but what do I know) but what good fortune to have a doctor who trained under Dr. Center. Best way to get to the bottom of this. Is this a different vet practice than you had been at? Hope you get to stick with this doctor and sorry Lucky had to stay there. i know you miss him but sounds like if it is an acquired shunt that it is very treatable. Sending you hugs. :grouphug:


No there are 8 vets in the practice, most are from the area and most of them trained at Cornell. The reason he thinks it is a shunt is comparing the CBC count and chemistry profiles from the last visit with the ones today. He noticed anemia and a white blood count increase. Lucky's ALTs were normal this time. The protein C test will tell us more. What is great about the practice is they have weekly meetings on their non-routine cases, so you have eight vets looking a serious issues. Information about shunts are confusing, because it depends on type, size, liver damage, unerlying condition etc. But he was trying to be reassuring, and he believes the research in medical management is very promising.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Saying a prayer for Lucky!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending lots of hugs to you and prayers for Lucky. I'm so glad that your Vets know Dr. Center and her research with shunts. Sounds like they're on top of it and you're so aware of Lucky and each of his little changes that you're getting him to the Vets quickly.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> No there are 8 vets in the practice, most are from the area and most of them trained at Cornell. The reason he thinks it is a shunt is comparing the CBC count and chemistry profiles from the last visit with the ones today. He noticed anemia and a white blood count increase. Lucky's ALTs were normal this time. The protein C test will tell us more. What is great about the practice is they have weekly meetings on their non-routine cases, so you have eight vets looking a serious issues. Information about shunts are confusing, because it depends on type, size, liver damage, unerlying condition etc. But he was trying to be reassuring, and he believes the research in medical management is very promising.


I was hoping it was the food...:huh: I agree with your vet...the anemia and high white blood count may be indicative of a shunt...some of them will also have low albumin..also, the liver values can be normal in some with shunts..it can be tricky, for sure...I am happy that Lucky has such great care...what a blessing! They can often be managed medically...hang in there, Walter...you and Lucky will get through this..:thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thinking of little Lucky and praying he's doing much better today!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am hopeing for the best outcome for Lucky! At least he is getting the medical treatment that he needs! We are all here for you Walter! Good thoughts for you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They have started medications. No real improvement, but except for the diarrhea he just was a bit tired, so unless there is a burst of energy, not sure what they would see. After the meds, he did vomit. They want to continue meds today and redo blood work in the AM to see if there are improvements to his panels. Hoping he is drinking and eating this afternoon.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers continue!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I just got an update on Lucky - he had diarrhea at 11:30 this morning, he still is not eating but he is now drinking water on his own.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Just seeing seeing this. Sending prayers and good thoughts for your baby.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Walter...hoping he improves. At least he's in the right place and can get IV nourishment if he's not eating. Sending (((hugs))).


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Continuing prayers for sweet, little Lucky.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Walter-hoping he improves today. You have been through so much in short time. 
{{{hugs}}}


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Walter, praying that Lucky had a good night and is doing better this morning.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Walter, I am so sorry that Lucky is still unwell.. I hope he is feeling better soon and can come home....


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh Walter, I am so sorry to hear Lucky is back at the doctors. Praying for a fast recovery. I don't know much about liver shunt, but hoping medicine a consistent diet will stabilize him.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Walter, I just read this and am so sorry for you and Lucky. Any news this morning? Prayers and Hugs!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers continue for Lucky! Do they think maybe he'd eat better for you if you went there? Hopefully it's not an issue by this AM !


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He is not doing so well right now. He is resting and they are giving him fluids and meds, but he continues to have diarrhea. He is drinking and did eat a little. I won't know too much more until late this afternoon when his regular vet comes in. When he was in earlier this month, it took 48 hours before he started feeling better - I hope he starts to recover this afternoon. I still do not understand how he could get so sick so quickly after being so energetic and healthy for his entire life.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh Walter my heart goes out to you in Lucky. Poor little one.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh no Walter. I am soooooo sorry to hear that Lucky isn't feeling well again. I can imagine how helpless you must be feeling right now. Prayers go out to you that he recovers quickly.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Just now seeing this! Praying for Lucky and you too Walter!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Prayers for Lucky!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Lucky in my prayers!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Walter, I feel so bad knowing what you and Lucky are going through. I really didn't think he would get sick again. But, the good thing is that you are on top of things with his care ... and, hopefully, that will turn things around. 

Many prayers, positive thoughts, and hugs, for both you and Lucky.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Walter, so sorry. Praying they can get to the bottom of this and Lucky can be on a permanent road to recovery. Please keep us posted.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I as well am hoping for a miracle! Sorry that your baby is going through this! Lets hope for some improvement today!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am sorry to report that Lucky is crashing - he is getting worse by the minute. They are thinking that he has an autoimmune issue right now - he is bleeding internally and severely anemic. There is really no time to get him elsewhere, he is in very bad shape.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> I am sorry to report that Lucky is crashing - he is getting worse by the minute. They are thinking that he has an autoimmune issue right now - he is bleeding internally and severely anemic. There is really no time to get him elsewhere, he is in very bad shape.


I am stunned. My heart is breaking for you, Walter. 

Are you with Lucky right now? I know often it is not advised for parents to be with their fluffs during treatment at the hospital ... but, maybe he needs you to comfort him now?

I am praying hard for you and Lucky. I am so sorry you are going through such a stressful and painful time. Hugs.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> I am sorry to report that Lucky is crashing - he is getting worse by the minute. They are thinking that he has an autoimmune issue right now - he is bleeding internally and severely anemic. There is really no time to get him elsewhere, he is in very bad shape.


My heart is breaking for you right now Walter. I will keep saying prayers for Lucky and you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh no! Prayers for Lucky! Hang in there big boy!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this....come on Lucky, please get better.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, I am so very sorry. Lucky please rally!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

So sorry Walter, their little lives are just too short to end in such a way. Praying that Lucky can see his way through this.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh no... just seeing this now. I am so sorry... sending prayers your way. Please know that we are all thinking of you and Lucky and wishing you both peace.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, your heart must be pounding out of your chest! Is it thrombocyopenia? That often comes through a tick borne disease---have they checked that?
Oh my, sending prayers for you both.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Walter I am praying really really hard for you and Lucky!!! I hope you can go and be with him!!! I hope for a miracle!!! I am so sorry


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Walter try to stay positive. We are all here pulling for Lucky and praying for him. Did they by any chance run a Lepto titer?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Praying so hard for Lucky.
Hang in there little guy - we all love you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Further update, they are beginning steroid and a new antibiotic treatment. The lab tech saw signs of Haemobartonellosis in his blood cells. Lucky has his spleen so it does not make any sense. He is now resting comfortably. If it is an infectious agent he should be responding to treatment in two days. They prefer that I not come down and excite him because he is resting. He does not seem to be in distress - with either his breathing or his heart. A parasitic infection would explain the continuing diarrhea and the dark pee, lack of appetite, etc. 

I asked the difficult question - the vet tells me there is a 50/50 chance for Lucky right now.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

wkomorow said:


> Further update, they are beginning steroid and a new antibiotic treatment. The lab tech saw signs of Haemobartonellosis in his blood cells. Lucky has his spleen so it does not make any sense. He is now resting comfortably. If it is an infectious agent he should be responding to treatment in two days. They prefer that I not come down and excite him because he is resting. He does not seem to be in distress - with either his breathing or his heart. A parasitic infection would explain the continuing diarrhea and the dark pee, lack of appetite, etc.
> 
> I asked the difficult question - the vet tells me there is a 50/50 chance for Lucky right now.


Hang in there Walter. You are not alone. Please feel the love, concern and all the prayers beings said right now for you and Lucky.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am keeping up the prayers for Lucky's complete recovery. I can only imagine how hard this waiting is for you. I believe in the power of positive thinking so don't even let you mind go to places where it shouldn't be going. Think positive thoughts only.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

wkomorow said:


> Further update, they are beginning steroid and a new antibiotic treatment. The lab tech saw signs of Haemobartonellosis in his blood cells. Lucky has his spleen so it does not make any sense. He is now resting comfortably. If it is an infectious agent he should be responding to treatment in two days. They prefer that I not come down and excite him because he is resting. He does not seem to be in distress - with either his breathing or his heart. A parasitic infection would explain the continuing diarrhea and the dark pee, lack of appetite, etc.
> 
> I asked the difficult question - the vet tells me there is a 50/50 chance for Lucky right now.


 
Walter, I am so very sorry you and Lucky are going through this. I am taking the fact that he is resting comfortably as a positive sign and praying that he stabilizes and heals. We are all pulling for him!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Praying for Lucky!!! Hang in there Walter.... :grouphug:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Praying as well!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for support, I wish I could see him, but they really want him to rest. If it is a parasitic infection, it could have easily taxed his liver and could have been responsible for his encephalopathy. Even if they are wrong in the identification of the parasite (that it is a different parasite) - this round of antibiotics and steroids would be first line treatment.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Are they giving you hourly updates or when will you know how he is doing??? Sorry for asking this, just worried about Lucky!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh no, Walter. Oh poor baby, Lucky. I'm so sorry he had a relapse. I'll wish for all better.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Not hourly, the doctor calls a couple times a day and will call me this evening. I am less freaked out now then I was earlier when they called to say he was declining. At least now there is some hope. The truth is that there may be no major improvement until about Thursday.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh Walter after reading your earlier post, I was so worried. I am glad to hear he is hanging in there. He know you love him very much and I hope to hear he is back to his zoomies very soon. Thank you for keeping us updated and you know we are all here for you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Further update, they are beginning steroid and a new antibiotic treatment. The lab tech saw signs of Haemobartonellosis in his blood cells. Lucky has his spleen so it does not make any sense. He is now resting comfortably. If it is an infectious agent he should be responding to treatment in two days. They prefer that I not come down and excite him because he is resting. He does not seem to be in distress - with either his breathing or his heart. A parasitic infection would explain the continuing diarrhea and the dark pee, lack of appetite, etc.
> 
> I asked the difficult question - the vet tells me there is a 50/50 chance for Lucky right now.


Thank you for the update, Walter.

I just read up on Haemobartonellosis. Because Lucky has not had his speen removed it sounds as though his chances are much better to fight this infection. However, I do understand you questioning why Lucky has been diagnosed as severely anemic. On the otherhand ... things sound positive since Lucky does not seem to be in distress with either his breathing or his heart. 

We are all here thinking positive thoughts and/or saying prayers around the clock for you and Lucky. 

I'll be checking in later for the evening update on Lucky. Someone is going to be with him through the night, right?

Hugs.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes Lucky is in ICU and there is a vet tech monitoring all night. She divides her time between the cat section and dog section, but they are watched.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - Walter I 've been working all day and didn't look at SM until just now and saw your post about him crashing. I'm shaking all over. I'm so sorry that I wasn't here to support you then. I am glad that they seem to have somewhat of a handle on what's going on now and a course of treatment. We're all praying so hard for your boy. Can parasite also mean tick born? I can't remember but was a panel done for that when he first got sick? I know you must be a wreck (again) and hope that even if it takes a couple of days that he'll turn around. This is so unbelievable considering he was perfectly healthy but might well explain a parasite or tick borne issue. If you need us we're here. :grouphug: Glad the vet has an ICU with a vet tech 24/7. That's what we have and I called the vet tech at 11pm before going to bed the time Tyler was in.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Walter, I can't tell you how my heart leaped in my throat when reading your earlier post on Lucky. I'm a bit more relieved to see they seemed to have a plan of action and will be praying like crazy for your little guy.

I'm curious.... do they think this is what was the issue at his last episode of illness all along or this a totally new problem? I think they gave antibiotics last time too didn't they?..maybe just not for a long enough time? 

As I think you can tell, little Lucky holds a special place in our hearts and he certainly won't be lacking for prayers!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG, I felt so certain that he would be fine. It is terrible news. Keep in mind that Lucky is lucky. He WILL beat this.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

I am so sorry...at least Lucky is right where he should be and will be watched closely. I am sure not being able to see him is driving you crazy. This makes me just want to hold my new puppy,Lily extra tight tonight. I have only had her a week and she has already captured my heart. My prayers continue for you and Lucky!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I am glad we have a staffed 24/7 facility. The waiting is the worst part, but at least they can give him supportive therapy. The vet mentioned the lab tech had noticed this once before in a small dog that was in a similar situation to Lucky and they verified the sample with a larger lab. Right now they are concerned about drawing too much blood given his condition. A parasitic infection makes more sense to me than anything else and it could be the antibiotics before had some effect in reducing the parasite or eliminating the effects of the toxins caused by its attack on the liver. Different anti-biotics have different effects. To me it better explains why Lucky would suddenly go from healthy to sick than anything else. I know you are all very supportive and we appreciate it. It will take a couple of days for the antibiotics to work. Another factor in this is that the liver medications lactolose, etc were not having any effect, so this might be another piece of the puzzle.

Obviously I would prefer him home right next to me. Obviously, we have no way of knowing how this will turn out, but I have a lot more hope than I did this noon when I first talked to the doctor.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying the anti biotics do the trick Walter! Keeping you and Lucky in my prayers


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, dear..I'm speechless..:crying:What a nightmare for you and your little guy...I am praying he pulls through..so sorry, Walter..


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Walter, I have been out all afternoon. I feel so sad :crying:then relieved, I don't know how to feel. Shock I guess. It's like all the fluffs here are our own somehow. But if this is what caused the first episode, all of it makes sense way you describe it all. I thought when he went in before you said they tested him for Lyme, tick borne? But I'm not sure now. As bad as it is, at least they have found out what is going on, so you can deal with it. I think one of the hardest things to deal with when having a sick pet is being stuck in the back and forth, stressing out trying to figure out what could be the culprit. :smilie_tischkante:

*He is so young Walter, and he has that on his side. I am praying for your little boy.* rayer:rayer:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Oh Walter, I have been out all afternoon. I feel so sad :crying:then relieved, I don't know how to feel. Shock I guess. It's like all the fluffs here are our own somehow. But if this is what caused the first episode, all of it makes sense way you describe it all. I thought when he went in before you said they tested him for Lyme, tick borne? But I'm not sure now. As bad as it is, at least they have found out what is going on, so you can deal with it. I think one of the hardest things to deal with when having a sick pet is being stuck in the back and forth, stressing out trying to figure out what could be the culprit. :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> *He is so young Walter, and he has that on his side. I am praying for your little boy.* rayer:rayer:


He was tested for Lyme and for infectious disease and was negative. The lab was looking at his cells and noticed this, they wete not testing specifically for it. This is exactly what I went through with my mother's illness - up and down, up and down, yo yoing everywhere.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Many Prayers and Hugs! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

wkomorow said:


> He was tested for Lyme and for infectious disease and was negative. The lab was looking at his cells and noticed this, they wete not testing specifically for it. This is exactly what I went through with my mother's illness - up and down, up and down, yo yoing everywhere.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is the hardest part Walter. The waiting and not knowing. I think it's hard on the vets too when they can't easily and quickly diagnose what it truly happening. Hang in there.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Sending prayers for you and Lucky.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Prayers for you and Lucky:wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> He was tested for Lyme and for infectious disease and was negative. The lab was looking at his cells and noticed this, they were not testing specifically for it. This is exactly what I went through with my mother's illness - up and down, up and down, yo yoing everywhere.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Walter, I thought he was. I know diagnosing tick borne illnesses can take longer with some people. Some end up going to an infectious disease doctor. Hang in there! :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Unfortunately , tick borne disease tests can be a flase neg, and a challenge to dx. Sunds like Lucky was 'lucky' in that they found this even if in a round about way! 
Prayers will be continuing!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter -- I just got onto SM to specifically check on Lucky and was hoping for much better news. My heart is breaking for both of you and how much you are going through. But it does sound encouraging and much more likely that this has been caused by a parasite.

Sending hugs to you and lots of prayers and positive healing energy for Lucky. We're all here for you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Everyone is so sweet to us, we appreciate it. Unfortunately, the truth is that we really don't know, but at least it is a new avenue. I have been so stressed, with the ups and the downs. Poor Luck, the vet says he looks very dull, but he was so bright eyed on Friday.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter - Poor Lucky, praying those meds kick in fast. I wish circumstances were such it would help for you to visit him. I know they get excited and you need him to rest. I guess this shows we know our pets best, you knew something was off with Lucky, even though he seemed typical reading your posts.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh poor Lucky 

This is another Tick Borne Illness...... So even though he tested negative, he could still have Lyme and other co-infections.

Luckily most antibiotics will cover them.

Will be praying for him and you... so sorry he is going through this.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Walter Many Prayers for you Both My Friend. Be Strong and Have Faith. *
*Many Blessings Nickee In Pa**


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The doctor called tonight. No real change other than Lucky vomiting. Still some diarrhea but no blood. They are continuing with the meds, they will rerun some tests in the AM. Last time we saw an improvement two days into antibiotics. So it will not be until Wed night or Thursday we would expect changes. We talked about if we were doing enough, and he thought we have a chance of managing things if we can get over this hump. It would make sense that an infectious disease is responsible.

He will not be home until Thursday at the earliest.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter - so glad that the Vet called. I understand that it takes time for the antibiotics to work, so don't get discouraged. Lucky is going to get over this hump -- we're all praying for him.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Prayers that the antibiotics work and Lucky will be home with you soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - checking in before I go to bed tonight. Hoping that Lucky has a good night and that you try to get some rest. Praying for the little guy. He's got an awful lot of us doing that. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Walter, I hope you get some rest tonight ... although I am pretty sure it will probably be difficult for you to do so. 

I hope we hear some positive news about Lucky tomorrow morning. Bless his heart. Like Kandis, I kind of wish he could see you and maybe feel comforted by your presence. But, I guess we have to trust what the vet thinks is best ... it's so hard.

My thoughts and prayers continue for you and Lucky during the night.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, you are on a tough journey! We are right beside you-- praying, hoping, holding on for dear life. As Kandis said "it will help that he is young" as he has more stamina to fight this---whatever it is. 
Do you know if they have looked into the newly diagnosed TBD that was recently made public? I also read that it can be transmitted by stinging flies & spiders. I wish I had more time to research but today is our last day before the movers come & we are not yet finished. 
I will stay connected and pray, although we may not have internet long. I send you all my hopes/prayers for a turn-around. I will pray esp. for the vets for wisdom.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Praying little Lucky had a better night... rayer:rayer:
:grouphug:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I know its too soon but still praying that he is starting to show some improvement today.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

rayer: Praying Lucky feels better today. rayer:


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers and good thoughts continue!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have been praying for you and Lucky...hoping he is doing better this morning..


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Prayers for Lucky! And Walter!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just spoke to the vet, he is still not eating and has diarrhea, but he is getting fluids and drinking on his own and peeing. He is no longer vomiting. He is completely refusing food. But the vet said he does seem a bit perkier this morning. Still very sick, but showing some signs of improvement. They are going to continue his course of medications. They are going to work on getting him to eat. He turned his nose up at the baby food that they were trying to give him. I am expecting the vet to call this afternoon with an update.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Good Morning, Walter.

Thank you for the update this morning.

I wonder if Lucky might have the diarrhea and show no signs of an appetite because of the antibiotics. It does sound good that he is drinking water. 

I hope this afternoon you hear more good news that there are signs of even more improvement.

Prayers and positive thoughts continue for precious Lucky.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

hoping lucky continues to improve


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good morning Walter. Thanks for the update. Lucky is still in my prayers, praying he shows more improvement and is back to his old self soon


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Still praying for more improvment on Lucky!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - checking back. Glad that he hasn't been vomiting. Sometimes it takes our little ones a day to even think about eating after throwing up. As long as they're giving him fluids. Is there anything he particularly likes to eat ...like boiled chicken and/or rice, that you might be able to cook and take to the vet? Tyler wouldn't eat baby or dog food if his life depended on it. He doesn't like things that are mushy...like small pieces of things. Just wondering whether it's worth asking the vet. Will have you and Luck in my thoughts today.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

wkomorow said:


> Just spoke to the vet, he is still not eating and has diarrhea, but he is getting fluids and drinking on his own and peeing. He is no longer vomiting. He is completely refusing food. But the vet said he does seem a bit perkier this morning. Still very sick, but showing some signs of improvement. They are going to continue his course of medications. They are going to work on getting him to eat. He turned his nose up at the baby food that they were trying to give him. I am expecting the vet to call this afternoon with an update.


Walter these are all really good signs! Drinking on his own and peeing and the huge biggie...no longer vomiting! It's understandable he's not wanting to eat yet. So many things that can contribute to that besides not feeling well. Meds affecting his appetite and stress with the environment are just a couple. Keep holding on to these positive things because they are all really good indicators you guys are on the right track. Continued prayers for you and Lucky.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Yay for a bit of improvement. Come on Lucky, you hurry up and get better. Poor stressed out Daddy needs you home real soon.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Prayers going up for lucky


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Please keep us all updated! We are all praying for you both!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Checking-in to see how the little guy is doing. . . sending more prayers & big hugs!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter -- it sounds like he is improving. No more vomiting is huge. 

When Tilly had HGE, they would not allow her to come home until she ate and was able to keep it down. She would NOT eat anything they tried to feed her. We cooked boiled chicken and rice and brought it to the hospital and she did take about 2-3 small bites and was able to keep it down. I'm thinking that you need to take him something like that. He might not be willing to eat much but maybe tonight or in the morning.

Continuing prayers and lots of healing energy


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Walter, I just learned of Lucky's illness - I'm so sorry you/he are going thru this. We all are praying for his recovery. I can appreciate how tough this in on you.

His not eating could be combo of antibiotics on the tummy as well as him not being very happy in a different environment and away from his home/you.

Sounds positive that he is beginning to respond to treatment as the vet indicated.

Hugs,


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Walter, checking in today to how Lucky is doing. I missed it late yesterday morning when Lucky was crashing. You have been on quite the roller coaster. Thank heaven Lucky is a fighter and seems to be doing a bit better. I can 't imagine how emotionally exhausting this has been. I don't remember if you mentioned whether or not you have pet insurance. Hoping that you do. 

Continuing to pray for you and Lucky.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Still praying for your baby.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter--this is just a guess but never know. My family told me when I left my dog with them they had trouble getting him to eat for couple days.. Could it be that he is depressed? Maybe you could go and see if he will eat for you.
xxxx



wkomorow said:


> Just spoke to the vet, he is still not eating and has diarrhea, but he is getting fluids and drinking on his own and peeing. He is no longer vomiting. He is completely refusing food. But the vet said he does seem a bit perkier this morning. Still very sick, but showing some signs of improvement. They are going to continue his course of medications. They are going to work on getting him to eat. He turned his nose up at the baby food that they were trying to give him. I am expecting the vet to call this afternoon with an update.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I will see what the vet suggests when they call this afternoon. Last time he was in, he ate well for them. It could be with diarrhea, he just does not want to eat anything.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

If they are trying to keep him calm and not get too over excited, then they may not feel it a good idea for you to come in to try and get him to eat. But if you know there is a sure fire, no fail food that they feel is safe for him to eat at this stage of his recovery, perhaps they will think it a good idea for you to bring it in.

Try not to dwell on his not eating. It's when they don't drink that we need to really worry. Just concentrate on the fact he's drinking and no longer vomiting. Those are really really good signs.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Any news from the vet???? Dont give up hope Walter everyone here on SM is praying for you and Lucky!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thinking of Lucky all day... the prayers continue for him!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I will not hear from them until late this afternoon/evening. If things get worse they will call me right away. Personally, I think the vomiting is from the medication rather than from the illness, he does it when they change medications. It is a good thing that he is drinking.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am glad that he is drinking water on his own!!! Please keep us updated!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Do you know if they are giving him some kind of nutritional supplement ..like Nutrical or something like that?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

As far as I know no. But I will ask tonight.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Just checking in...


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending lots of love to little Lucky today! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Checking in ... will check back in a little later.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Checking in again, too.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Spoke to the vet tech. Lucky has been sleeping most of the day. when he is awake he seems more alert. He continues to drink and pee, no eating yet. No results from Cornell yet. With any luck, he will improve as the antibiotics continue. I am beside myself with worry,


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Just reading about little Lucky. Hope the meds kick in soon and he can come home. Sending thoughts and hugs :grouphug::grouphug: to both of you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just checked in. Sounds like Luck's stable which is good. It will take a few days, Walter.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Spoke to the vet tech. Lucky has been sleeping most of the day. when he is awake he seems more alert. He continues to drink and pee, no eating yet. No results from Cornell yet. With any luck, he will improve as the antibiotics continue. I am beside myself with worry,


Walter, it really sounds as though Lucky is getting better. 

I do tend to think he might eat something more appetizing, like a little boiled chicken breast and rice. I have no idea how far the hospital is from your home ... but, maybe you could arrange for a tech to meet you by the door and then take a little home cooked chicken and rice inside for Lucky?

As others have expressed, too ... Lucky is probably feeling a little confused and down, wondering why he is there ... and, wondering where you are. Just think how when most of us are very upset and can't eat ... I think it's kind of the same for our fluff babies.

Or, his tummy could be upset from the antibiotics ... although I am assuming they are giving him something for that ... maybe Cerenia. 

The important thing he is able to pee and drink water. 

I will be checking in to see how you and Lucky are doing. I am so sorry this is causing you to worry so much ... but, I understand. We love our fluffs so much, and when they are not feeling well, we can feel so helpless.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just checked in too. I am glad he is drinking and peeing. I agree with the others that maybe he's just too stressed out to eat. I won't even tell you to try not to worry because I know that its not possible not to worry. Just try not to make yourself sick too.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So glad Lucky is better! So sad for you , I know you are beside yourself! Hang in there Walter, all will be as it is supposed to be. Prayers and Hugs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Glad to hear he is getting better. He's in good hands but I know it is hard not having him home.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Spoke to the vet tech. Lucky has been sleeping most of the day. when he is awake he seems more alert. He continues to drink and pee, no eating yet. No results from Cornell yet. With any luck, he will improve as the antibiotics continue. I am beside myself with worry,



I know you can't help but worry, but know we are all here with you, and praying for a quick recovery. :grouphug: Just need to see those meds kick in. I wondered Walter, is he was still having internal bleeding?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I called and they are not worried about him not eating, they are giving him nutrients. He still is a sick little boy, and still has some diarrhea, there is no blood in the stool.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Checking in on you and Lucky. For years I have done a rejuvenation and detox fast once a year. In my studies I have read that animals instinctively refrain from eating when they are sick, and that it is natures way of helping them heal. On the other hand anti-biotics often cause extreme nausea. Try not to worry about the fact that he doesn't want to eat. If it were me, I wouldn't try too hard to persuade him to...as long as he is drinking water.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

wkomorow said:


> I called and they are not worried about him not eating, they are giving him nutrients. He still is a sick little boy, and still has some diarrhea, there is no blood in the stool.


YES! Another huge positive that there is no blood in the stool. Try not to be overly stressed that he's not eating. That is truly the least concern and everything else is sounding better and better!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter-Just checking in on Lucky and you. I am so glad he is drinking and there is no blood in his stools. :thumbsup: Wonderful signs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I translate that as good news, Walter. He went from crashing to this. When you're that sick would you feel like eating? Nope. Hoping tomorrow is yet a better day. (((hugs)))


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Walter, it does seem like its going in a positive direction. Stay strong. Prayers and hugs to you and Lucky!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - got up early today and you and Lucky are on my mind. Hoping for some more positive news today. :grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just spoke to the vet, they think that Lucky is more alert than yesterday. He is eating a little, his diarrhea has slowed down tremendously. His blood results are better. They want to continue the medications today and if they can stop the diarrhea and he continues to improve based on blood work in the morning, they will send him home tomorrow night. The vet will call tomorrow around noon.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Great news! Way to go Lucky. :chili:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I specifically asked if I should come in to see him. They do not think he is as critical as he was and believe he has a long way to go, but they are talking about him coming home tomorrow night. They feel that he does not seem to be overtly stressed, so I probably should not stress him. The current thinking is that this is an infectious incident opportunistic to liver issues rather than auto-immune disease. They think he has turned the corner for at least this round. They are doing blood panels tomorrow to continue to monitor his progress.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Sounds very promising! Get well soon Lucky! We're ALL pulling for you!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter- that brightened my day. Sounds like they are really on board and doing all the right things to get to the bottom of it and make things better. Praying that he gets to come home for the weekend. Now breathe!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad to see the optimistic update on Lucky! Will be continuing the prayers until all this is behind him and he has fully recovered!:thumbsup:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's all great news! Hang in there Lucky and Walter!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

wkomorow said:


> I specifically asked if I should come in to see him. They do not think he is as critical as he was and believe he has a long way to go, but they are talking about him coming home tomorrow night. They feel that he does not seem to be overtly stressed, so I probably should not stress him. The current thinking is that this is an infectious incident opportunistic to liver issues rather than auto-immune disease. They think he has turned the corner for at least this round. They are doing blood panels tomorrow to continue to monitor his progress.


This is so wonderful! Walter I know you're still terribly worried and I know we would all be if we were in your shoes. But let's try and keep focusing on the positive. Every report is better and better. This is truly a wonderful report! Lucky is doing his best to get better for you.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Walter, at least you are getting some positive feedback from the vets!! I am just praying for a miracle for your little boy! Sorry that you are going through this!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

That is great news. I was so hoping he was going to rally and be the lucky little guy that he is named for. Hugs from Florida!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So happy he is eating little :thumbsup: that is huge, and maybe home Friday, great news!!! :thumbsup: Gosh Walter, wonder if all this is some kind of irritable bowel syndrome. Did you say you would hear back from Dr Center tomorrow?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Go Lucky:chili::chili::chili:You have a lot of aunties who never stop cheering you on in your road to recovery.

Hugs to you, Walter.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

We will get the blood tests from the Cornell lab tomorrow, but that is the Protein c test, which is only one piece in examining if there is a liver issue and what it is. We then ask Center to review the files. His current difficulties are definitely not liver - this is either an autoimmune or infectious issue. Whether a liver issue underlies this and makes it worse, I do not know. Assuming we get this issue under control and he gets stronger we can start to address the underlying health issues that are making him more vulnerable to other things. I have always been an optimist, but with this much up and down, I become slightly less hopeful that we can create a long term approach to keeping him healthy.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

wkomorow said:


> We will get the blood tests from the Cornell lab tomorrow, but that is the Protein c test, which is only one piece in examining if there is a liver issue and what it is. We then ask Center to review the files. His current difficulties are definitely not liver - this is either an autoimmune or infectious issue. Whether a liver issue underlies this and makes it worse, I do not know. Assuming we get this issue under control and he gets stronger we can start to address the underlying health issues that are making him more vulnerable to other things. I have always been an optimist, but with this much up and down, I become slightly less hopeful that we can create a long term approach to keeping him healthy.


Walter,

I hope that I can provide some hope. My little guy, Harry, was diagnosed with severe liver issues when he was 6 months old. Dr. Center and the team at Cornell treated him for 3 years. At one point during this period, Harry became severely ill seemingly overnight. He had a prostate infection that went systemic and was critically ill. It was the worst couple of days of my life. I stayed in a hotel near Cornell and visited him every day in ICU. The doctors were giving him a 50/50 chance. Thank God, he pulled through and he's healthier now, at 6 1/2 years old than he's ever been. So, there is hope. Hang in there!!!

Praying for little Lucky.
Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter--Thanks for the update. I actually forgot about the PC test Walter. You have great people taking care of Lucky. Continue to pray he stabilizes and comes home tomorrow to his Daddy.. :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That does give me hope. I am so glad Harry is doing well.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter -- this is cautiously optimistic -- but certainly good news. Continuing prayers and lots of healing energery.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

harrysmom said:


> Walter,
> 
> I hope that I can provide some hope. My little guy, Harry, was diagnosed with severe liver issues when he was 6 months old. Dr. Center and the team at Cornell treated him for 3 years. At one point during this period, Harry became severely ill seemingly overnight. He had a prostate infection that went systemic and was critically ill. It was the worst couple of days of my life. I stayed in a hotel near Cornell and visited him every day in ICU. The doctors were giving him a 50/50 chance. Thank God, he pulled through and he's healthier now, at 6 1/2 years old than he's ever been. So, there is hope. Hang in there!!!
> 
> ...


:goodpost:
Debbie you were such an encouragement to me when Kitzi needed liver help some time back. Thank you again for your help!!!!!:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, I have been waiting all day to get on line to see how Lucky is doing---so glad to hear this news & holding my breath for the word, hopefully tomorrow, from Dr. Center. 
We are all pulling for your little guy!:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Walter, don't lose hope! Manu of us have had health crisis with our babies - some long term - but they have pulled through and are healthy today. Almost 4 years ago I almost lost my Tessa because of an unknown reaction - the vet thinks she either ate something toxic or swallowed a bee (we were at an outdoor pet event) and it was one of the longest weeks of my life while they got her back healthy again. 

Today's news is good - very happy to hear this and praying that the positive news continues!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maggie -- it's sooooooooooo true. I remember when we were all praying for Tessa. I'm sure you remember when Tilly had HGE about 5 years ago. If it hadn't been for Dr. Jaimie, I'm not sure I would have made it through that ordeal. But I knew that all of my SM friends were there for us. 

Walter -- SM has been able to pull together with very powerful prayers and healing energy and the fluffs have pulled through. All of SM is pulling for Lucky. We love both of you very much.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am very thankful and appreciative of all your support, each of you.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Walter, I know first hand how overwhelming things can seem. It can get to the point where you lose all hope and just want to retreat into your own little cubby hole, safe from the rest of the world and all life is slamming you. 5 1/2 years ago I took a leap of faith and took a chance on my dream of opening a pet boutique. So I quit my job and started the store in a tourist town near my home town. Then the economy bottomed out. So I had the choice of either abandoning my dream or relocating to my home town where I could do even more of what I wanted with holistic products and nutrition with local customers. So basically I started a business from scratch twice. Then about 1 1/2 years ago it became evident my parents were starting to need a little extra help. Especially my Dad. So I sold my home, my parents home and purchased something that we could all live in and I could help out. Then Dad passed away very unexpectedly 3 months after we moved. So you could say that the most stressful things a person can go through I went through all around the same time. Added to that, the stress of the move, Dad's illness and death took a huge toll on my dogs. My oldest, Zoe, was diagnosed with Cushings and my middle, Jett, all of a sudden was having severe behavioral problems that we finally figured out was stemming from vision loss. For awhile we though he may even have a brain tumor. Which of course my Zoe most likely has since we are pretty confident it's Pituitary Cushings with her. Then several months ago I discovered Jett was born with a malformation at T1 in his spine which is causing premature degenerative disc disease and arthritis and that at some point in time he will be lame in one or both front legs. You have to remember to breath and to focus on every single thing that is positive. And to take one day, one new symptom, one new test, one new diagnosis at a time. You can get through it. Jett is doing better than ever within just this past month. I don't know for how long he will be having such an exceptionally good period of time but I'm very grateful and taking full advantage of it. And I think we have a handle on Zoe's Cushings, but we have not yet run the test to see where her numbers are. 

I'm not sharing this to take away from what you and Lucky are going through but to maybe help ease your pain and worry, if you know someone else has been where you are and is still able to laugh, enjoy life, and have some good times making some wonderful memories. I know at some point me and my fluffs will not be in such a good place and then I know I can come to my family here on SM for support and to help me through it. It helps to know we aren't alone and there are others who understand.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Walter, I am so glad that Lucky has improved.:chili: I am very impressed with the care he is getting.. it sounds like they are still unsure of a diagnosis...I hope we will know more tomorrow. If anyone can figure it out, Dr. Center can!:thumbsup: Hang in there!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad to hear Lucky is making improvements and will be able to come home soon. Prayers for his continued recovery and improvement.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Walter, I've been reading this thread for the past few days....and haven't said anything. Actually I don't know what to say, other than I am praying for Lucky.

I know it's so heart wrenching when our "kids" are sick and we feel so helpless.

I love that he's started to eat a bit....that's great! You know that we're all pulling for our little Lucky boy...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Walter, I have not read all the posts.....but usually Jodi is asleep on his bed in another room most of the night. He's active for at most an hour when I get home from work. We go out in the yard and or go for a short walk if it's nice. If it's raining we just hang out and after eating, a little play , he's back in his bed. A month ago I got a new kitten for him to play with, the first night was a sleepless night with him so anxious and crying to play with her....a month later they can play for almost an hour, on and off all night long...but tonite he's mostly sleeping all night. He's 6 years old, the novelty has definitely worn off but he still loves the kitten and they do play. She's here now just playing on her own...last month it was crazy here with all the chasing and playing. 

Lucky may be just calmer and past the crazy puppy play period. Jodi's doggy pal doesn't play with other dogs at all. But Jodi plays with puppies but soon wants to be picked up and away from all that hyper energy. Jodi used to be the one to drive the other dogs crazy. I hope this helps.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Crystal, I appreciate your story. As a normally happy person, I am usually not troubled by adversity, but this has hit especially hard. I do think the vets are doing a great job. But, they keep fine tuning their diagnosis. For clarity, we are getting test results from Cornell. I have written asking for a consult - to have Professor Center read the various tests and give an opinion, but have not heard back yet as to procedures. 

In my heart of hearts, I suspected something was wrong, but until the diarrhea on Sat night, it was more a feeling than concrete evidence - he was not playing as much, he slept on the floor not the bed. Until there was something more subtantial, thrse felt like silly signs of problems. All of that really scares me. 

I continue to appreciate the support.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Walter- just checking in on Lucky. Hang in there, I know you miss him, but hoping he's home by this time tomorrow eating for you. I know Dr C is involved, but was your Vet able to give you his opinion on the results of the PC test? Hope you get some rest tonight. 
:wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Walter, I know how the not knowing makes this more difficult. I think with Dr. Centers input there will be more clarification on what's going on. Just remember we are all here for you knowing exactly what your going through. Continued prayers and hoping tomorrow will bring more answers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So -- where is Dr. House when we really need him???? (At least a Vet form of Dr. House!!!) After all -- he never losses a patient, has the diagnosis of the most rare cases figured out in about 20 minutes and the patient is cured and going home within an hour. Wish we could find a doctor like that for our fluffs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, you & Lucky have a special place on SM. . . I do believe you may well be our designated ACTIVE male member! Kudos to you!
Some yrs. ago we had Kirby who was born w/a liver shunt---and in those days (when dragons roamed the earth) it was not so easy to diagnose. Being a stubborn, ummm I mean tenacious, person we kept at it until we found the answer---and the rest is history! He was diagnosed at Davis in CA. & operated in Vienna, and lived in several other countries along the way. In his later years we were in the US when he got terribly ill---he was in ICU for about 5 days in TX. The vet asked us not to visit him because we did & he cried afterward for about 24 hrs. as he was so upset. We did what the vet asked and after a few more days the vet called us & said "there is nothing else we can do for him, please come & pick him up---we have lost hope." So of course we did that thinking it was over & we wanted him home. We took him, on the way home, impulsively to an ER hospital & long story short, they put him on some meds just to placate us. . . same diagnosis. It wasn't long after we got home that he rallied & lived SEVERAL more years.
Why am I saying all this? Just know that they can do things we never dreamed about in our wildest prayers. Sure, we could have lost him then, but I fully believe that he & we wanted to try any and everything within our minds to give him a few more years. Lucky is much younger than Kirby was then, so let's all just keep praying & doing our part in this to make sure he has a fighting chance. Don't give up. . . Lucky isn't!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Here it is three o'clock in the morning and I am saying prayers for Lucky and also thinking many positive thoughts.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Praying for for both of you.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Checking in on Lucky. I hope he's well enough to come home today.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just checking in for an update on Lucky. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Any new updates on lucky?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Getting worried.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Getting worried.


Maybe Walter is having a consult with Dr. Center and the other vets/techs that have been caring for Lucky.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in too. Walter's very conscientious so i'm thinking he may be in consult or maybe even better, picking Lucky up. Sending positive thoughts and prayers their way.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Vet will call me back at 1 PM. Vet tech tells me I need to talk to the vet - so I am not anticipating good news. Further bad news, I heard from Cornell - the Internal Medicine Department will take the consult but not Dr. Center. Not doing so well right now.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

wkomorow said:


> Vet will call me back at 1 PM. Vet tech tells me I need to talk to the vet - so I am not anticipating good news. Further bad news, I heard from Cornell - the Internal Medicine Department will take the consult but not Dr. Center. Not doing so well right now.


Oh, dear.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Walter. Holding my breath with you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

wkomorow said:


> Vet will call me back at 1 PM. Vet tech tells me I need to talk to the vet - so I am not anticipating good news. Further bad news, I heard from Cornell - the Internal Medicine Department will take the consult but not Dr. Center. Not doing so well right now.




Walter, continuing prayers for Lucky. Although i haven't posted i've read the thread and have been keeping Lucky in my prayers. So try and hang in there and know that we are all here for you and Lucky. :grouphug:rayer:rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Vet will call me back at 1 PM. Vet tech tells me I need to talk to the vet - so I am not anticipating good news. Further bad news, I heard from Cornell - the Internal Medicine Department will take the consult but not Dr. Center. Not doing so well right now.


I'm hoping that maybe Lynn knows someone at Cornell that could connect you with Dr. Center. She was so helpful in helping Felix and I when Snowball was sick ... but, that was another university.

I'm so sorry you are going through all of this, Walter.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - don't anticipate the worst until you speak to the doc. Maybe he was in surgery or an emergency. As for Cornell and Dr. Center -- I took my own son to the top food allergist in the country and maybe the world. However his clinic which is at a top hospital here (he used to be at Johns Hopkins) would book up like crazy and it was very hard to get to see him. So over the years, he has some amazing associates who take on the newer cases -- they've very knowledgeable or else he wouldn't stand for them, and they all consult with him. So don't be too down on that. Have our fingers and paws crossed. :grouphug: It's nearly 1:00pm so glad for that.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Vet will call me back at 1 PM. Vet tech tells me I need to talk to the vet - so I am not anticipating good news. Further bad news, I heard from Cornell - the Internal Medicine Department will take the consult but not Dr. Center. Not doing so well right now.


We're all praying for Lucky and you. I am so sorry you have to go through all this worry and so sorry for Lucky that he has been so sick.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Walter,

I was going to post the same thing as Sue.The entire internal medicine department is good up at Cornell, IMO. The residents all work under the faculty, so although you may not get to see Dr. Center (I only saw her once or twice the entire 3 years I took Harry there.), she and the other faculty members, oversee the cases. I grew to really love the resident that took care of Harry. He is now at animal medical center in NYC and he specializes in kidney disease, so he isn't Harry's doctor anymore , but we were able to find a Cornell grad. who was a resident of Dr. Center's here in NJ and he is wonderful!

Keep hanging in there and thank you for keeping us updated.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I just spoke to the vet, he tells me that Lucky continues to improve, he is eating somewhat and his diarrhea has stopped; the vet would like to see him produce a normal stool. He is more active than yesterday, but they want to keep him one more day - I am supposed to call the vet by noon tomorrow if he has not called me by then. The expectation is that I would be able to take him home tomorrow. Because of his anemia it will be a longer recovery. Lucky will need to eat to build his immunity and red blood cells back up. The vet said that he is more optimist each day with the improvements that he sees.

His protein C came back at 55 - which is low and is is more associated with shunting. On the other hand with the issues Luck is having, there could be results could be not accurate. The vet thinks we should not be worrying about that issue right now, but focus on this current issue and get him stronger then take him to Cornell to address long term care of his liver issues. He is concerned about taking too much more blood with his anemia. Lucky's white cell count is back in the normal range. They want him to get stronger so they can take a send off a blood sample to confirm the infectious agent.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter -- that sounds soooooooooooooo encouraging. I'm so happy that Lucky continues to improve.  I'm sure he's lost a lot of weight from all of this and it will definitely take time to build up his strength. Just one more day until your little guy is back in your arms. 

Lucky -- we're all continuing to pray for you and send you lots of positive healing energy.

Your vets sounds like he has a good handle on this and has a very good plan for long term recovery.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> I just spoke to the vet, he tells me that Lucky continues to improve, he is eating somewhat and his diarrhea has stopped; the vet would like to see him produce a normal stool. He is more active than yesterday, but they want to keep him one more day - I am supposed to call the vet by noon tomorrow if he has not called me by then. The expectation is that I would be able to take him home tomorrow. Because of his anemia it will be a longer recovery. Lucky will need to eat to build his immunity and red blood cells back up. The vet said that he is more optimist each day with the improvements that he sees.
> 
> His protein C came back at 55 - which is low and is is more associated with shunting. On the other hand with the issues Luck is having, there could be results could be not accurate. The vet thinks we should not be worrying about that issue right now, but focus on this current issue and get him stronger then take him to Cornell to address long term care of his liver issues. He is concerned about taking too much more blood with his anemia. Lucky's white cell count is back in the normal range. They want him to get stronger so they can take a send off a blood sample to confirm the infectious agent.


Oh my goodness, so happy to hear Lucky is still improving. Praying he can come home tomorrow. Poor little guy will be so happy to see you. He has been through a lot.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Way to go Lucky in your continued improvements!! 

Walter I know there is still all the unknowns out there and he's not home with you yet. But this is all really encouraging. And it really does sound like your vet is doing all the right things. Continued prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, this is good news!!!!! Praying he continues to improve!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smheat: Phew! So relieved to hear that news. Lucky's continuing to improve and that's all good and sounds like there's a course of action. Can't wait for Luck to get home tomorrow but I know he'll be exhausted after another hospital visit.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Great news Walter...prayers continue!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Walter, that all sounds very positive! Lucky is progressing every day! Hang in there Walter! I think the sun will come out tomorrow!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Walter, when Eva had the Protein C test, hers was 47..guess what, she's doing great and has never shown evidence of a shunt. I have known several folks that have had the test done and it has not been accurate. My point is, don't let the Protein C test worry you..I am glad that Lucky is better...wonderful news!:chili:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Praying Still Praying. Stay Strong My Friend and Have Faith. Your The Best Dad Ever Walter.*
*Blessings to You. Nickee**


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You all have been so nice to us, we do appreciate it. I think the vets are doing a good job. They were all trained at Cornell, and most are fairly young. I think it is hard for them to make sense of all the symptoms. Obviously, this will be a difficult road because we need to get through this anemia and make him stronger. 

I have no doubt that Lucky has an infectious issue going on right now. It is very possible that whatever he has is opportunistic from the kill off during the last round of antibiotics. I am not positive they have identified the correct agent yet. Once he is stronger they will take more blood and sent it out to identify the agent. The liver numbers do not scare me, it is how he is doing that I need to focus on. We will address the liver issue and determine what we need to do in a few weeks (which was the original plan). I just need to keep him healthy enough so that we can pursue it. It is also possible that this organism is having a bile effect with the diarrhea so the numbers may not be right.

Again, thank you everyone. I probably won't have any information until I speak to the vet in the morning. They will call me if problems start to arise. Really miss the little guy.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Walter, I am happy to hear hopeful news. 

Get well fast, little guy.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I am so glad Lucky is improving. I have been praying for him.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great news!! So happy for you and Lucky!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Walter, last evening I wrote a longer post sharing more of our experience when Snowball was sick last October. Alas ...my post didn't post due to me clicking on the wrong link! So, let me try once more.

Last October Snowball became sick with vomiting and diarrhea. And, he did the same thing like Lucky ... he would lay down on the floor instead of coming back up on the bed. After the vomiting and diarrhea episodes, I made an appointment right away for the vet to see him. 

The vet (his regular vet was out of town) took lab tests, x-rays, and an ultrasound. She diagnosed an enlarged heart, heart murmer, high liver enzymes results, and a weight loss of one pound. Needless to say, I felt overwhelmed with worry. In fact, when Snowball was taken back for further lab work, I ended up in tears. I was stunned and terrified at the same time. Snowball had a history of colitis before that ... but, after we started home cooking for him, and after consulting with a vet behaviorist specialist, the colitis was rare. 

I want to note I was shocked with the weight loss. Snowball always maintained the same weight, or very close to it, after puppyhood ... 5.8 to 6 pounds.

The vet had us make an appointment with an internal medicine specialist. We made the appointment and were able to see the internal medicine doctor right away. Snowball had another complete physical exam. He also was schedueled for cardio and liver tests, abdominal ultrasound, and repeat x-rays and lab tests. 

I also want to note that the internist who examined Snowball is one of the best and highly respected in our area. 

During Snowball's physical exam with the internist ( Dr. Todd Deppe ) Ultrasound findings showed a normal size liver with normal vascularity and no shunt vessels visible. Good portal vein size and flow.

Gallbladder - small volume of sludge with normal common bile duct.

Spleen - normal

Left and right kidneys normal 

Urinary bladder normal

Left and right adrenal normal

Stomach ... Moderately distended with a normal wall

Small intestine normal

Colon normal

Pancreas normal

Peritoneum normal

Lymph nodes normal

Heart ... Normal gross structure and function. Fractional shortening of 44% with an E-point septal separation of 1.82mm and left atrial to aortic ratio of 1. Normal sinus rhythm on ECG.

With the tentative diagnosis:

Heart murmur not heard with normal brief echocardiogram

Vomiting ... Resolved

Increased liver enzymes - may be reactive due to GI disease vs. indicative of an emerging liver disease (example inflammatory liver disease = immune mediated hepatitis, appears to be a common syndrome in Maltese dogs)

Walter, Dr. Deppe rechecked Snowball one week after the first physical exam and tests. He said that at that time if Snowball's liver enzymes levels did not start normalizing (they did, thank God) that we may consider acid bile testing and a liver biopsy. He did say that he only recommends a live biopsy as the last options.

And, after the second visit with Dr. Deppe, we had a third visit ... a month later ... to make sure the liver enzymes labs returned to normal. Only Snowball's GGT results took longer to gradually go down. As of last week, the GGT results are close to normal. 

One other thing I wanted to note ... was that a receptionist or a new vet tech had taken Snowball's weight at the regular vet's office. He was incorrectly weighed at that time ... so, he had not lost that pound that I had been so worried about. I did notify the office and request that their scales be calibrated often.

So, with all of this ... I totally understand your worries about Lucky. To tell you the truth, I really haven't relaxed a lot more until last week when his labs were done again. Why the worry all this time? Because with immune mediated hepatitis ... Dr. Deppe explained that a dog's liver enzyme levels can return to normal and then later spike up again ... IF a dog has immune mediated hepatitis. IF Snowball would have been diagnosed with that ... it is my understanding that there is treatment and that they have had dogs who lived long lives after that.

I just wanted to share this information to let you know there is hope ... and, that Lucky has a great chance of living a long and happy life with you. 

We are pretty sure that in Snowball's case ... that he had way too many treats with the trainer working with us. It was just another lesson learned for all of us ... Felix and I and the trainer. 

Please forgive me if I repeated any of the above information before ... my brain can be like a sieve these days!

Oh, and make sure you ask for copies of all his labs and test results, and keep a file of them, if you have not done so already. (I have a feeling you have!)


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie,

What an incredible story. It does make sence that this is immune mediated hepatic issues. I am very grateful that you related this story. It makes me feel much better.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

oH I am so glad he is doing better, and possibly going home tomorrow. You have had a tough week.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Walter, I like hearing that Lucky is improving  that is wonderful news.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter-Good news tonight. :thumbsup: I know your relieved. Don't stress over not seeing Dr Center. I heard others say they called and were told she wasn't taking on new cases at that time. Like others said, these people have top people around them. Hope your doing better. :wub: Sounds like Vet has a good plan moving forward. 
xxxx


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:hugging:rayer: Thank you Lord for keeping your hand on Lucky


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my....I've been out of the loop a couple of days and was shocked to read of Lucky's latest health issues. I'm glad to hear he's better tonight and pray that improvements continue, and the doctors are able to determine the exact cause of his troubles.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Marie,
> 
> What an incredible story. It does make sence that this is immune mediated hepatic issues. I am very grateful that you related this story. It makes me feel much better.


Walter ... I'm happy I could help in some way.

Also, I meant to mention that I, too, had hoped that we could see the head of the internist hospital (Dr. Ann Chiapella) However, she was booked for I think two weeks or so ... and, we wanted to have Snowball seen as soon as possible.

I have to tell you that after we met Dr. Deppe ... and, how he went through the physical exam with us, step by step, letting us know what and why he was checking on Snowball ... and what he saw though out the exam ... I realized he knew his medicine inside and out. The same with all the tests ... he never made us wait for the results. I love him. When I have spoken to him on the phone, he has never rushed me. He is not only brilliant, but, very personable and compassionate.

So, even though Dr. Center is not available to see you and Lucky ... I am confident you will receive the best of care. 

Tomorrow is a big day for you and Lucky. May your angels help you rest peacefully tonight. (((((((Hugs to you and Lucky)))))))


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, as always, you are an angel---such a long informative post! I know Walter will take courage from you! Bless you.
And to Lucky for today: "Komm gut nach Hause, little man!" We have the WELCOME mat out for you but the party is post-poned until you are feeling up to snuff! I will check in on you when I find a place to plug in. . . until then, rest well both of you! Gottes' segne! or however it is spelled!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just checking in! Walter any news yet?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Not yet, but the vet is in clinic. I was told to call after noon if he did not call. Waiting is so hard.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thinking of you, Walter!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

wkomorow said:


> Not yet, but the vet is in clinic. I was told to call after noon if he did not call. Waiting is so hard.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Ugggh! Waiting is the WORST! Only 12 minutes left until you can call.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Eight minutes left until you can call. We are all waiting with you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I just called. They are backed up in clinic today, he will have to call me back. Weekends tend to be like that. I will let people know once I hear.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:Waiting:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

:Waiting:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So am I. No call yet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:Waiting:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Walter so sorry you have this awful waiting period!!! ( I'm no good at that at all! :blush: )
However, as long as when the call does come in it's good news...then that's the bottom line!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Off to pick he up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hallelujah!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yippee -- Lucky's on his way home!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:artytime:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Off to pick he up.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Bless your hearts! :heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Off to pick him up.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lucky is going to be overjoyed to see you. And, I am so happy for you.

Once both of you settle in ... please update us with the latest instructions from the vet (until you see the specialist)


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo!! :chili: So glad he's going to be home soon!!

Now I want popcorn. :mellow:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I will post later, but I just picked him up. I am not sure that he recognizes me. I am Not sure that I recognize him. He gave me some kisses and laid on my arm on the way home. He is now laying on me on the couch. He perked up a little when he got home, but he is very, very weak. Last time he was like his old self, but he is probably at 60% right now. First thing he did was went to his pee pad and peed. His pee looks better not as orange. Steroids and antibiotics for a while, he has some issues walking. If this is improvement, not certain what he must have been like when he was crashing.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> I will post later, but I just picked him up. I am not sure that he recognizes me. I am Not sure that I recognize him. He gave me some kisses and laid on my arm on the way home. He is now laying on me on the couch. He perked up a little when he got home, but he is very, very weak. Last time he was like his old self, but he is probably at 60% right now. First thing he did was went to his pee pad and peed. His pee looks better not as orange. Steroids and antibiotics for a while, he has some issues walking. If this is improvement, not certain what he must have been like when he was crashing.
> 
> View attachment 149282
> 
> ...


Walter, he recognizes you ... he is just exhausted from everything that has been transpiring. It looks to me from the picture that he just wants to cuddle up and be close to you.

I know you will never rest properly until things improve even more ...but, try and rest as much as possible when Lucky is resting with you.

((((((( Walter and Lucky )))))))


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

i meant to add ... I want to kiss his precious little nose and the top of his head. He looks so sweet resting there with you. A touching photo of him back home with his Daddy.:wub::wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Poor little guy. He's really been through it, hasn't he. And so have you. I think Marie is right. You both need a good nap and snuggle time. He recognizes you and he knows he's home. I'm betting he will rest much more comfortably now that he's with you. Kiss that wee head for me.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The vet cleaned him up a bit. He is not shiny as normal, his hair is a mess. His antibiotic is pink and oral, looks like they had issues giving him it, he has a punk look about him. He staggers a bit when walking. He gets tired out easily..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm with Marie...especially the wanting to kiss his little nose. Poor baby has had such a difficult time. Hugs to both of you. Nap time! Party time later.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

God Bless his little heart! And you! He will heal faster now that he is home with you!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ahhhh, it's gonna be ok Walter. He's had such a long week away from you. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - weak and exhausted is to be expected. Imagine you were him. Rx, in addition to meds is lots of rest and cuddling for both of you. You've both been traumatized. Sending lots of get well hugs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hugs to you and Lucky. I'm glad he's home. Will keep praying for his recovery


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He ate a tablespoon of yoghurt and 2 tablespoons of sodium free chicken and noodle soup (sans the meat). I will buy a little baby food tomorrow. He wanted more yorghurt, but the vet said only a little. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

That's wonderful that he is eating...besides being tired and weak, he may not have slept very well while in the hospital...I bet he will sleep well tonight now that he is home...good rest, good food, and good loving from you can do wonders...a day at a time, Walter...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> He ate a tablespoon of yoghurt and 2 tablespoons of sodium free chicken and noodle soup (sans the meat). I will buy a little baby food tomorrow. He wanted more yorghurt, but the vet said only a little.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, good that he is eating! That's a healthy measurement of food to start with, I think ... so, that is a good thing.

Did the vet expain why to limit the yogurt? Is the yogurt organic? Is Lucky on a probiotic? (he should be)

Why the baby food? Personally, once when Snowball was having tummy problems, I bought little jars of baby food ... but, after reading the labels, I decided not to give it to him. Athough at that time, I must admit I didn't think of organic foods without a lot of sodium, etc. in it.

Can you boil up some chicken breast? And, boil some white rice? Unless Lucky is allergic to chicken, he might eat that and enjoy it. The chicken and rice can be mixed together. It is bland, but, I think flavorful and enticing to most pups, and, highly recommended for many dogs who have sensitive tummies.

One other thing I have been thinking about ... but wanted to wait until you had a chance to take a deep breath and come up for air! LOL. If you have to work next week, do you have someone to stay with Lucky fulltime? I am just wondering how closely he will have to be monitored for a few days. And, if he would feel stressed being alone for now ... only because he just went through so much not being with you ... and, on top of that being so sick when you were advised not to see him. 

Sorry if I am asking so many questions at once ... I don't mean to overburden you with them or cause you to worry about anything.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh I am so glad he is home. I am sure he will bounce back but the stress of being away and sick has him worn out.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, good that he is eating! That's a healthy measurement of food to start with, I think ... so, that is a good thing.
> 
> Did the vet expain why to limit the yogurt? Is the yogurt organic? Is Lucky on a probiotic? (he should be)
> 
> ...


I will have to ask, he recommended yoghurt over a probiotic. The vets tried giving him baby food, so I can get a little organic baby food. I am off Monday and Thurs, and will have someone check on him on Tues and Wed. Home is pretty safe and I have web cams. Organic chicken brooth and rice might be good. He ate a bit more soup. I will try a little egg tomorrow. We will have a follow up with the vet tues night. I already see him a bit more active, but his bark is weak. He has problems with his steps up to the couch. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Walter I am so glad Lucky is home. Praying for continued improvement.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That's great Walter! Keep up the good work! Stick with the soft, bland foods your vet recommended. Baby food is a good choice for him right now. Don't be discouraged that he only ate a few tablespoons. That is actually quite a bit for a small dog. And you want to only give small amounts throughout the day until he's stronger. Too much at one time could upset his tummy. If it were me, I would try to stay away from the yogurt all together. Milk and milk-based products can cause diarrhea and other digestive upset as well as set up food allergies. They just can't digest dairy like we do. Don't even think about probiotics or any supplements at this point. If ever you do want to start him on probiotics, please contact me privately. You will not want to start him off with normal dosages and you want to use a dairy free one. There are not very many.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

wkomorow said:


> I will have to ask, he recommended yoghurt over a probiotic. The vets tried giving him baby food, so I can get a little organic baby food. I am off Monday and Thurs, and will have someone check on him on Tues and Wed. Home is pretty safe and I have web cams. Organic chicken brooth and rice might be good. He ate a bit more soup. I will try a little egg tomorrow. We will have a follow up with the vet tues night. I already see him a bit more active, but his bark is weak. He has problems with his steps up to the couch.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Try adding a bit of cooked oatmeal to the 'meat' baby foods and in place of rice with chicken broth. Oatmeal is much easier to digest and has much more nutrition to it. And this is coming from someone who is constantly saying 'grain free'. There is a time and place for some quality grains. :thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so glad he's home with his daddy! I know how very worried you have been; Lucky's SM aunties have been worried too! Eating little bits is good - don't overdo it. He's probably shaky and having trouble walking because he's so tired and weak and has been through so very much.

Praying that he continues to make steady progress, even it if is slow!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> That's great Walter! Keep up the good work! Stick with the soft, bland foods your vet recommended. Baby food is a good choice for him right now. Don't be discouraged that he only ate a few tablespoons. That is actually quite a bit for a small dog. And you want to only give small amounts throughout the day until he's stronger. Too much at one time could upset his tummy. If it were me, I would try to stay away from the yogurt all together. Milk and milk-based products can cause diarrhea and other digestive upset as well as set up food allergies. They just can't digest dairy like we do. Don't even think about probiotics or any supplements at this point. If ever you do want to start him on probiotics, please contact me privately. You will not want to start him off with normal dosages and you want to use a dairy free one. There are not very many.


Crystal, I am surprised you don't think he should be on any probiotics right now. Only because Lucky has been on what I am assuming is a lot of antibiotics while being sick twice. 

However, I am not an expert or professional in vet medications, etc., and I am always willing to learn more about what is best for our precious fluff babies. I was just sharing what has been working for Snowball ... especially since last October.:tender:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Crystal, I am surprised you don't think he should be on any probiotics right now. Only because Lucky has been on what I am assuming is a lot of antibiotics while being sick twice.
> 
> However, I am not an expert or professional in vet medications, etc., and I am always willing to learn more about what is best for our precious fluff babies. I was just sharing what has been working for Snowball ... especially since last October.:tender:


I absolutely think he needs to be on probiotics at some point. Especially since he's had so many antibiotics. I think all fluffs should be on daily probiotics. I don't believe his system can handle them yet at this point and after what his GI system has been through, he will have to be introduced to probiotics very slowly. I would recommend a pre-biotic first. But it's too soon in his recovery to start this.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I have been gone all day and just got home now and came on to check on Lucky. I was soooo happy to hear he is home. I bet you will see him get stronger and stronger every day now. His little body has been thru so much with the diarrhea and not eating and vomiting.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> That's great Walter! Keep up the good work! Stick with the soft, bland foods your vet recommended. Baby food is a good choice for him right now. Don't be discouraged that he only ate a few tablespoons. That is actually quite a bit for a small dog. And you want to only give small amounts throughout the day until he's stronger. Too much at one time could upset his tummy. If it were me, I would try to stay away from the yogurt all together. Milk and milk-based products can cause diarrhea and other digestive upset as well as set up food allergies. They just can't digest dairy like we do. Don't even think about probiotics or any supplements at this point. If ever you do want to start him on probiotics, please contact me privately. You will not want to start him off with normal dosages and you want to use a dairy free one. There are not very many.


Dear Crystal, I know you mean well and have given some great suggestions, but if Lucky can tolerate dairy, this is best for dogs with liver problems...it helps keep ammonia levels down. Cottage cheese, cooked egg whites, pasta, and rice...would be the only things I would feed right now...I would not feed anything else besides what Lucky is already eating without checking with the vet. Eva is on a homemade diet... her protein is cottage cheese which is a high quality protein and easily digested...she is doing great..some of our babies do not have dairy or allergy issues..lactulose syrup is given to dogs with hepatic encephalopathy. It helps kill the bacteria in the digestive tract that produces ammonia which cause the HE symptoms. Oatmeal is a good idea for maybe later...I have also heard that quinoa is good..


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Dear Crystal, I know you mean well and have given some great suggestions, but if Lucky can tolerate dairy, this is best for dogs with liver problems...it helps keep ammonia levels down. Cottage cheese, cooked egg whites, pasta, and rice...would be the only things I would feed right now...I would not feed anything else besides what Lucky is already eating without checking with the vet. Eva is on a homemade diet... her protein is cottage cheese which is a high quality protein and easily digested...she is doing great..some of our babies do not have dairy or allergy issues..lactulose syrup is given to dogs with hepatic encephalopathy. It helps kill the bacteria in the digestive tract that produces ammonia which cause the HE symptoms. Oatmeal is a good idea for maybe later...I have also heard that quinoa is good..


Quinoa is excellent! I still stand by my suggestion on holding off on dairy right now this early in his recovery and since there has not yet been a true diagnosis. Which goes in line with his vets suggestion on limiting the yogurt. I'm sure once he's a bit stronger, his vet along with Dr. Center will make the proper dietary suggestions which may very well include quite a bit of dairy. :thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for advice, I appreciate it. I am going to be careful with meat over the next few days until we see the vet for the followup. I had vegan Barbara's peanut puffin for supper tonight. He ate 10 of them, they are a bit large. I know that they are probably not the best for him , but at least he has an interest in eating. I made popcorn for myself and he stuck his head in a bowl and took a piece, so at least he has an interest in food. He seems to be even stronger than when I pick them up this afternoon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Thanks everyone for advice, I appreciate it. I am going to be careful with meat over the next few days until we see the vet for the followup. I had vegan Barbara's peanut puffin for supper tonight. He ate 10 of them, they are a bit large. I know that they are probably not the best for him , but at least he has an interest in eating. I made popcorn for myself and he stuck his head in a bowl and took a piece, so at least he has an interest in food. He seems to be even stronger than when I pick them up this afternoon.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Walter, I apologize about suggesting the chicken right now. I was thinking of trying it in a couple of days ... but, of course, your vet knows best what his diet should be for Lucky's future and now. I was just sharing what helped and worked for Snowball.

The same about probiotics and yogurt. I went by what my vet and holistic vet recommended for him. We were made to understand he needed the probiotic because the antibiotics were causing a bacterial infection in his gut ... it can be a Catch 22. They (and we) can take antibiotics to help us get better from an infection ... while at the same time, the same antibiotic can cause another bacterial infection or upset in the gut and anal area of our pups. Again, I am only sharing what our vet and holistic vet recommended for Snowball. And, for Snowball is turned things around. He has been doing great for the past eight months.

I would feel bad misleading you about any of this. Only you and your vets know Lucky the best. We should only be here to share what has worked for our precious fluffs ... and, to give you support and comfort as Lucky continues to get better. I hope that makes sense.:tender:

And, I do think everyone else is giving you great advice!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Walter, i am so glad he is eating and even stealing a popcorn, that made me smile. I bet he is so happy to be home.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Walter i'm so happy that is finally home and will continue to keep Lucky in my and pray that you get a definitve diagnosis for Lucky.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Please don't apologize. I need as much advice as I can get. The vet is no nutritionist, but I will be taking all your suggestions and see what he feels is best. Other than anemia, we do not have a definitive diagnosis yet. My vet's philosophy is let's stabalize him and as long as he is doing better, let's try and figure everything out once he is stable. Please everyone continue with suggestions, so I can discuss them with him on Tuesday. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

wkomorow said:


> Thanks everyone for advice, I appreciate it. I am going to be careful with meat over the next few days until we see the vet for the followup. I had vegan Barbara's peanut puffin for supper tonight. He ate 10 of them, they are a bit large. I know that they are probably not the best for him , but at least he has an interest in eating. I made popcorn for myself and he stuck his head in a bowl and took a piece, so at least he has an interest in food. He seems to be even stronger than when I pick them up this afternoon.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think you're doing great Walter. And it's a really good sign that he's showing an interest in food! What a huge relief, right?  April and I were both trying to help you with ideas and suggestions on keeping the protein a little lower right now until we know for sure what's going on. And if Lucky's diagnosed with some type of liver issue, April is one of the several on this forum who will do a wonderful job in guiding you. And of course Marie is absolutely correct about the probiotics. Just not quite yet.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm happy to hear that Lucky is home!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - I like the sound of the improvement since just this afternoon. Slow and steady wins the race. Lots of rest and I really would take it easy on the amount of feeding until you know it all agrees with him. Small amounts a few times a day is probably best. 
It sounds like he's perking up a bit. Got to tell you...when I came home from the hospital in January after only a day, I felt like dog doodoo. :w00t: It's just so out of the ordinary and being poked and prodded, and intellectually I knew what was going on. For Lucky, he doesn't know why he's there or what they're doing...he just knows he feels rotten and misses his favorite person in the world. It will take a while to get back his steam...at least days. So glad you're off on Monday and I know it will be a slow week everywhere so maybe you'll be able to sneak home at lunch or leave early. Please take care of yourself. You need to be strong for him. :thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

My little pink face - (his antibiotics that I squirt in his mouth is pink).









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy Lucky is home. I think with time all will be okay. I love the pics......he looks so content. Continued prayers.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Lucky looks like he's resting very well. I know he must be very happy to be home with his Dad.

Feel better soon, sweet little boy.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aww...real men wear pink. And Lucky is wearing it well. :wub: Sleep tight little man. You too Walter. You both need a good night's sleep.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

He looks peaceful - and I bet he is glad he is home!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I love the picture of Lucky resting so peacefully. One of tonight's big blessings!

I hope you and Lucky sleep well tonight, Walter. So happy he's back home with you.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

What a cutie with his little pink chin.....prayers continue for you both!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I saw where Lucky did get home but couldn't post ( was taking quick peeks while at work) .

I don't have anything to add.. the others here are much more experienced with things like this than I. I can, however, keep the prayers going that your little man makes a full recovery ! 

Again, I'm curious... has the vet mentioned ( as time goes on and he stablizes more) about adding foods rich in iron and B-supplements to help with the anemia? I'm assuming all this would be 'on the shelf" until a more info is obtained.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Good morning, Walter.

Just checking in to see how you guys are doing today. Did you and Lucky sleep well last night?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Terry - Yes the vet did talk about vitamin supplements, but he did not want to add too much at once.

He slept great - he repositioned himself a few times. I was a bit on edge, though he was really fine. Lots of kisses this AM. He peed and he pooped. Pee normal, poop well formed with just a bit of mucus. I tried the chewable denamarin this morning - could not get him to take it. The denamarin swallowed tablet, I finally got down. No problems with the other medications. He has been exploring this morning and looks to be hungry, but he can not eat for another hour. Noise at the back door, he went trotting and barking - but it is still a weak bark. But he definitely is up and about walking and trotting around. He still has an issue with his doggie steps, I think he may feel that he is still too weak. I do see an improvement over yesterday, but this is going ro be a long haul. Boy does he need to be brushed, he could use a bath, but I will try a bit of brushing this morning. I do not want to stress him out to much.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so glad to hear all you reported Walter. Lucky's doing great! I'm betting the good night's sleep at home with you did a world of good for him.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so glad he had a good evening! 

Walter, did the vet say anything about possibly changing from Denamarin to milk thistle? I think that milk thistle is easier on the GI tract than Denamarin and might be easier on him for a while during recovery while still providing liver support. Just a thought.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

No Maggie -

I can ask him.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

wkomorow said:


> No Maggie -
> 
> I can ask him.


In March, Tessa's liver enzymes were slightly elevated so the vet put her on Denamarin, wanting to bring them down before doing a dental. After about 2 weeks, Tessa started having GI upset. The vet said "not possible" but I'd read posts elsewhere about that very thing, so I posted a question on the manufacturer's web forum. I got an immediate email reply to call the manufacturer.

Long story short - the maker of Denamarin is gathering information about what they call "adverse events" in "some" dogs to try and determine the common denominator. Unfortunately, the vets haven't been told about this, :angry: so they keep telling pet parents that it's perfectly safe and has no side effects. The manufacturer even called my vet to confirm that, yes, Tessa is now a "case" :w00t: ! They (manufacturer) said the dogs they have on file (including, now, Tessa) do fine when switched to milk thistle. 

I'm not trying to imply that the Denamarin may have had any contributing factor to Lucky's problems but only to say that, even according to the manufacturer, it may not be as gentle and appropriate for all dogs in all circumstances as vets have come to believe. You may want to ask about something more gentle while he's recovering.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maggieh said:


> In March, Tessa's liver enzymes were slightly elevated so the vet put her on Denamarin, wanting to bring them down before doing a dental. After about 2 weeks, Tessa started having GI upset. The vet said "not possible" but I'd read posts elsewhere about that very thing, so I posted a question on the manufacturer's web forum. I got an immediate email reply to call the manufacturer.
> 
> Long story short - the maker of Denamarin is gathering information about what they call "adverse events" in "some" dogs to try and determine the common denominator. Unfortunately, the vets haven't been told about this, :angry: so they keep telling pet parents that it's perfectly safe and has no side effects. The manufacturer even called my vet to confirm that, yes, Tessa is now a "case" :w00t: ! They (manufacturer) said the dogs they have on file (including, now, Tessa) do fine when switched to milk thistle.
> 
> I'm not trying to imply that the Denamarin may have had any contributing factor to Lucky's problems but only to say that, even according to the manufacturer, it may not be as gentle and appropriate for all dogs in all circumstances as vets have come to believe. You may want to ask about something more gentle while he's recovering.


Excellent suggestion Maggie! I've heard of others who can't do Denamarin. Although it's still a great product. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning. I'm glad to see that Lucky is feeling better.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - so glad to get up today and see this. If Luck's even interested in checking who's coming near the house and barking (even half heartedly), that's a good sign. So did you sleep at all or watch him all night? When you talked about the steps and that he might know he's too weak -- my surgeon said that to me this past week. He said that your own body will often protect itself from doing something that it can't accomplish safely...this after I told him that when I tried certain things my leg would let me know right away. So Lucky might well know that. Glad you'll be with him today and tomorrow. Just hang out. I have heard good things about milk thistle too for dogs who have liver issues.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Walter, I am so glad that Lucky seems to be improving. Hugs to the little guy.
I have been reading a lot about tick borne diseases, because we have had a huge number of ticks this year here in Central Mass.
I came across this article and thought of Lucky. Dr. Karen Becker's dog had anemia which turned out to be from Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever. The article says it can also cause weakness and neurological issues. Dr. Becker's dog had tested negative on the usual tick borne disease test, which does not include Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever, but she tested for it because of the anemia.
Someone here (maybe Sandi or Tori) had previously posted that often ticks carry multiple diseases, so I though it might be something for you to ask the vet about if they haven't already tested for it. It sounds like there is specific blood test for it.
The Best Way to Protect Your Pet from Tick-Borne Disease
Just a thought. Praying that Lucky continues to improve and that his bark gets louder soon


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Sue, it will definitely take a while.

Kathleen, we are ground central for tick borne disease, I think the antibiotic and steroid treatment can be useful and I am seeing improvement. He is definitely anemic, his red blood cells are damaged, but his white cell count is getting back to normal. The only thing is that he is rarely out and never in areas with any brush.

I left some no sodium chicken soup (sans meat) out and put some peanut cereal in it and he wandered over and ate it in the course of the morning. He did eat a tablespoon of yoghurt earlier and he had a small amount of my cheese pierogi (which I had for breakfast)- they are made with farmers cheese. Still will not touch his dog food. I will leave a bit out for when I go to the store this afternoon, maybe he will eat the kibble.

I was able to brush him and he looks better. Tried to de-pink him, but no luck. He is definitely more alert and active - I can see a big difference from yesterday. I feel I am suffering from a touch of PTSD from the various episodes over the last couple of years.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Thanks Sue, it will definitely take a while.
> 
> Kathleen, we are ground central for tick borne disease, I think the antibiotic and steroid treatment can be useful and I am seeing improvement. He is definitely anemic, his red blood cells are damaged, but his white cell count is getting back to normal. The only thing is that he is rarely out and never in areas with any brush.
> 
> ...


Walter - wouldn't they know by now if it was tick borne illness by tests? Maybe not?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter -- both you and Lucky have been through so much this past year or so and my heart goes out to you.

I'm glad that Lucky is home and that he seems to be improving. It will take a while for him to be back to 100%, but at least he's on his way to getting better. Keeping my fingers crossed that the doctors will finally be able to figure out what is wrong and come up with a long term plan.

You must be exhausted both mentally and physically. Maybe having Lucky home will give you some peace and you will be able to get some rest. I sure hope so.

There have been so many good suggestions from our SM friends and I don't really have anything to add except that you know that we all love and care about you and Lucky. Continuing to send lots of prayers and positive healing energy and big hugs to you both.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sending :hugging:to you and Lucky boy, who has such a sweet Daddy :heart: to take care of him when he feels bad.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Thanks Sue, it will definitely take a while.
> 
> Kathleen, we are ground central for tick borne disease, I think the antibiotic and steroid treatment can be useful and I am seeing improvement. He is definitely anemic, his red blood cells are damaged, but his white cell count is getting back to normal. The only thing is that he is rarely out and never in areas with any brush.
> 
> ...


Walter, in regard to ticks ... they are bad here, too. It's not unusual to find them on sidewalks. Felix tries to be very careful when walking Snowball. We are afraid to let him walk in the grass ... so, it's basically sidewalks for Snowball right now. Still with that, I check Snowball after his walks.

Apparently ticks are now falling down from trees! I guess because squirrels and birds are picking them up ... not sure.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Walter, in regard to ticks ... they are bad here, too. It's not unusual to find them on sidewalks. Felix tries to be very careful when walking Snowball. We are afraid to let him walk in the grass ... so, it's basically sidewalks for Snowball right now. Still with that, I check Snowball after his walks.
> 
> Apparently ticks are now falling down from trees! I guess because squirrels and birds are picking them up ... not sure.


Marie, OMG, your right, we saw them falling out of the trees last year. I forgot about that. I wonder if they were trying to get on us when we are trimming the trees. gross! :w00t:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

SammieMom said:


> Walter - wouldn't they know by now if it was tick borne illness by tests? Maybe not?


Kandis, I think Tori can answer our questions on this. I consider her the expert on this.:yes:

I do know that initial testing does not always show Lyme disease. And, I think specific tests need to be done for the different kinds of tick born disease. Tori, if you are reading this ... can you please confirm what I am trying to say?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Walter - wouldn't they know by now if it was tick borne illness by tests? Maybe not?


The article that I posted the link to said that the usual test for tick borne illnesses that vets do does not include Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever. It checks for Lyme and two other illnesses. A separate blood test needs to be done for Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever. 
Since anemia is one of the symptoms of Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever, I thought Walter might want to check with his vet to see if a separate test for it was done, just to be safe, since vets don't usually check for it.

We have never had a problem with ticks ever, but this year it is just awful. I take Buddy out for less than five minutes, we walk on a brick pathway - no trees or shrubs, and he comes in with 2 or 3 ticks on him every time. I have no idea where they are coming from. It is like he is a magnet. It is very scary, and I have to give him a good once over before we go into the house.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kandis, I think Tori can answer our questions on this. I consider her the expert on this.:yes:
> 
> I do know that initial testing does not always show Lyme disease. And, I think specific tests need to be done for the different kinds of tick born disease. Tori, if you are reading this ... can you please confirm what I am trying to say?





Kathleen said:


> The article that I posted the link to said that the usual test for tick borne illnesses that vets do does not include Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever. It checks for Lyme and two other illnesses. A separate blood test needs to be done for Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever.
> Since anemia is one of the symptoms of Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever, I thought Walter might want to check with his vet to see if a separate test for it was done, just to be safe, since vets don't usually check for it.
> 
> We have never had a problem with ticks ever, but this year it is just awful. I take Buddy out for less than five minutes, we walk on a brick pathway - no trees or shrubs, and he comes in with 2 or 3 ticks on him every time. I have no idea where they are coming from. It is like he is a magnet. It is very scary, and I have to give him a good once over before we go into the house.


Thanks Ladies.
Marie, I heard shaded areas, and leafy ground, with moisture is prime area they live in. Makes sense with my shady oak tree and the leaves under it all the time. even a yard guy said once for me to keep dogs away from shade trees, or the edges of property that is shaded. that is a big help since we LOVE the shade. 

Thanks Kathleen, I do remember now you told me this before, :blush:about the RMSF not included in testing.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kathleen said:


> The article that I posted the link to said that the usual test for tick borne illnesses that vets do does not include Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever. It checks for Lyme and two other illnesses. A separate blood test needs to be done for Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever.
> Since anemia is one of the symptoms of Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever, I thought Walter might want to check with his vet to see if a separate test for it was done, just to be safe, since vets don't usually check for it.
> 
> We have never had a problem with ticks ever, but this year it is just awful. I take Buddy out for less than five minutes, we walk on a brick pathway - no trees or shrubs, and he comes in with 2 or 3 ticks on him every time. I have no idea where they are coming from. It is like he is a magnet. It is very scary, and I have to give him a good once over before we go into the house.


Kathleen, I am afraid that even though I check Snowball after a walk ... that I still might miss a tiny tick. Any advice as to the best way to check for ticks? Maybe a special comb like I think they use at the vet's office?

Sorry, I don't mean to get off topic here ... but, I think it is a question that might help all of us.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

The tests for Tick Borne Illness suck.... That is the best answer. Honestly the science is not keeping up with the bugs (and I mean what the ticks carry).

The tests usually only cover 1 or 2 strains, and they are finding dozens of strains (there are hundreds) in the US right now of every tick borne illness.

This testing includes for the veterinary world. Many vets will argue this, but some are beginning to understand and come around as "new" Tick Borne Illnesses are being found. They aren't new - they are just a different strain.

You said Hemobartonellosis right? ... that is Cat Scratch Fever which is a Tick Borne Illness. One that is very common. Has many strains. In fact most people test NEGATIVE for it but are clinically diagnosed because of the tell tale rashes and marks they get.

It's a nasty bug and hard to kill.

You said his RBC's are destroyed - I'd ask about them testing him for parasites - specifically Babesia. And yes, RMSF....

Babesia is a parasite that lives in grows in the red blood cells and when mature they burst the cell to get out. In the acute (early) stages it causes anemia - sometimes severe.

When my Babesia became active again (these infections will go dormant), my iron levels and iron stores were in the single digits... my stores at a 3.

Walter, you are doing good. And he's on Antibiotics.... so that should help him. If you don't notice improvement with his energy and his RBC is still low, push to have them look for Babesia. Tetracyclines will sometimes kick Babesia if it is early, but not all anitbiotics have antimalarial properties.

It sounds like you have a good vet... 

It is a slow recovery. But he will get there. Give him what he wants to eat right now... maybe some babyfood, or softening his kibble....

As for ticks - they are everywhere. If you are in a high tick area - I've had people tell me they will find them crawling up their walls in the spring. Ticks are hunters. They hunt by smell. They will travel to find their food, and yes they will drop out of trees onto you.

The scariest part is that the worst ticks to be bitten by that seem to carry the most infections, and transmit them the easiest are the nymphs - which can be no bigger than the period at the end of this sentance.... poppy seed size.

Most people mistake them for a freckle or dirt.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The did a general test for an infectious agent, and it was negative. The lab tech was however looking at the red blood cells and spotted what she thought was bart in a number of them. She had seen it before and in the previous it was confirmed to be bart. The initially thought was an autoimmune issue, but the clinical presentation was more consistent with bart. So they began to treat him for bart and he is responding. They did not want to take any more blood from him to send out to confirm the agent. They are expecting to do that on Tuesday when he is stronger. 

I do like the fact that they are willing to adjust their diagnosis based on new evidence. What I don't like is that it is a very busy hospital/practice and sometimes they get too busy to keep me as informed as I would like. Some of the vets are better than others and the waiting game is the pits. On the other hand, when they do call it is clear that they are focused on you and are very patient and willing to answer questions.

Before I left, he was huffing and puffing a bit. I then noticed the humidity was over 70%. So I put the air conditioner on. That made him feel better. He was jumping all over me when I got back from the store.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks tori,

Here is a map of reported cases:

American Lyme Disease Foundation


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

According to this page, bart can lead to liver disease:

Canine Tick-Borne Disease | AKC Canine Health Foundation

I think, treat the animal not the disease may be the best approach.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Bless his little heart. 

Lucky was on the floor, he stood on his hind legs against the footrest of my chair - his way of saying play. I got on the floor, he trotted to his toy box and got a number of toys out, but he was to weak to drag them over to me. Nevertheless, I think a good sign.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

We're in a VERY high risk area for ticks. I've become very adept at the search and find and their white, songle coat is a big help, BUT.. do have concerns about missing those tiny nymphs, so I go over the dogs with one of those sticky lint rollers... that thing picks up everything! I do keep them in very very short coats spring thru fall to make the task easier. Yes, as was said,..they can be as tiny as a period at the end of this sentence .

Continuing to pray for Lucky's full recovery!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Bless his little heart.
> 
> Lucky was on the floor, he stood on his hind legs against the footrest of my chair - his way of saying play. I got on the floor, he trotted to his toy box and got a number of toys out, but he was to weak to drag them over to me. Nevertheless, I think a good sign.


Yes, Walter ... A very good sign.

Often Snowball drops his favorite tuggie in front of me to let me know he wants to play tuggie and fetch. 

And, then there are times when I decide to stay home when Felix and Snowball go for a walk. Snowball will drop his tuggie in front of me or drop it in my lap. I know it's his way of leaving his favorite toy with me ... simply because he loves me. :wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, I'm glad they will wait to do more blood work. And I'm thrilled the tech saw the Bartonella in his blood. It is rare. Usually they are trained to see white blood cells and the infections in the red are often missed. But that is wonderful.

If he did test positive for Bartonella, it is very likely that he has other infections. It is rare for a tick to carry just one infection.

But like I said, most antibiotics will cover a wide range of tick borne infections when caught early. So it's just good he is on one.

Definitely treat Lucky individually, yes. Gus needed almost 2 months of treatment for his Tick Infections. The "protocol" is about 2 weeks. But luckily our vet is open minded, and when I presented her with the information she agreed to treat him until he was symptom free, and then for a few weeks after.

We followed the same protocol basically that is recommended by ILADS for people.

Hugs and prayers for Lucky. keep improving!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Glad to hear he is wanting to play. I hope you are having a good weekend.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Bless his little heart.
> 
> Lucky was on the floor, he stood on his hind legs against the footrest of my chair - his way of saying play. I got on the floor, he trotted to his toy box and got a number of toys out, but he was to weak to drag them over to me. Nevertheless, I think a good sign.


Ahhhh Walter-these are happy tears.:smcry: that sounds so sweet, I can see him perfectly in my minds eye........:heart:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Checking in and happy to hear at least Lucky wanted to play. Sounds like progress. Continued prayers!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Just now checking in...I am so happy to hear that Lucky is doing so well!:chili: It does seem like the antibiotics are working! All this tick stuff is so scary...I know that Sandi's Kitzel had TBD...it caused his liver enzymes to elevate and I remember she had to push her vet to test for it. Walter, after reading your article, I think Lucky's symptoms might be due to TBD...the anemia, the liver issues...the organism found in his rbc's...it makes sense to me..your insight about Lucky's treatment makes sense, too..Tuesday will be an interesting day...I really believe Lucky will be fine and he sure has a great dad!:wub:​


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We disembarked 3 hrs. late this AM & are now about 3 hrs. south of Vienna. We stopped at a coffee shop w/internet as there was none on the ferry---so we could check in on Lucky & make a couple of calls. 
Good news Walter! I haven't time on line to read the new msgs. since Fri. but will keep you in my heart for diagnosis & care. WTG Lucky---keep up the good progress & we will all be happy! 
I won't have internet once I get to Wien, yet, but will find a way to check in now & again to get up-date on his status.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Trusting that this morning finds Lucky feeling better and stronger then yesterday. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, I see a marked improvement. He was hoping around the bed this morning and standing quite a bit. His eyes are brighter, his bark a tad stronger. He is very alert and interactive, but still either stiff or weak walking about. He pooped over night -elephant poop if you will. Soft but I was easily able to pick it up with a tissue, no residue, sorry if that is too explicit. His pee is yellow not orange. Still too soon after his denamarin to eat. I pulverized his kibble, added my peanut puffin cereal also pulverized, and some sweet potato baby food - I had to hand feed, but he ate quite well. He devoured a little frozen yoghurt last night.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Glad to hear he is improving day by day Hugs from Florida


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so happy to hear that Lucky is steadily improving. Keep up the good work Lucky!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - really good news. Will take Lucky a few days to feel at all like himself. So glad you're home with him today and hoping you two are just lolling about. It's pouring here so I'm not going anywhere!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

wkomorow said:


> Yes, I see a marked improvement. He was hoping around the bed this morning and standing quite a bit. His eyes are brighter, his bark a tad stronger. He is very alert and interactive, but still either stiff or weak walking about. He pooped over night -elephant poop if you will. Soft but I was easily able to pick it up with a tissue, no residue, sorry if that is too explicit. His pee is yellow not orange. Still too soon after his denamarin to eat. I pulverized his kibble, added my peanut puffin cereal also pulverized, and some sweet potato baby food - I had to hand feed, but he ate quite well. He devoured a little frozen yoghurt last night.



Excellent! I think you and your vet(s) are definitely on the right track. At some point in time you may want to consider consulting a holistic vet to help you boost Lucky's immune system as well as address what can be done to help his body recover from all the trauma and antibiotics he's needed to be on.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter -- this sounds very positive. Have you gotten anything back from Cornell yet?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Walter -- this sounds very positive. Have you gotten anything back from Cornell yet?


Yes, they told me they will take the case ih I bring him in, but Center is unavailable to review his charts. His protein C came back at 55. We still do not fully know what direction we need to take, so once he is stronger we are going to Tufts for radiography.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sounds like a plan. It's great that you have so many great vet school and options in your area.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Iam Still Praying and WIshing the Best For Him.*
*Take Care Friend. Nickee**


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Finally got a chance to check in tonight and glad Lucky is improving!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

How was Lucky this morning????


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He has been more active and he ate really well this morning - he even ate a bit of kibble. He ate quite a bit yesterday, mostly no sodium chicken noodle soup, some cereal, some yoghurt, a little kibble, and pierogi. I tossed the kibble to him and he ate it, we still need to make it a game. He ate about half the kibble he normally would, but still. He pulled out a toy and I dragged it on the floor and he tried to snatch it. His gums are still greyish compared to normal and he had 2 loose stools yesterday afternoon - nothing at all today yet. It could be the medication because they did not smell horrible like the diarrhea when I took him to the vet. Poor baby is still very bony and thin. So he is improving but not at the rate I would prefer. We will see what the doctor says tonight.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> He has been more active and he ate really well this morning - he even ate a bit of kibble. He ate quite a bit yesterday, mostly no sodium chicken noodle soup, some cereal, some yoghurt, a little kibble, and pierogi. I tossed the kibble to him and he ate it, we still need to make it a game. He ate about half the kibble he normally would, but still. He pulled out a toy and I dragged it on the floor and he tried to snatch it. His gums are still greyish compared to normal and he had 2 loose stools yesterday afternoon - nothing at all today yet. It could be the medication because they did not smell horrible like the diarrhea when I took him to the vet. Poor baby is still very bony and thin. So he is improving but not at the rate I would prefer. We will see what the doctor says tonight.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


My father's side of the family is Polish. So, I am part Polish, and therefore know what a pierogo is. (my Mom made the best ones!). So, with that ... I am just wondering what kind of pierogi Lucky is eating. It doesn't have onion in it, does it?? If I recall, one time you shared with us that Lucky was often eating little pieces of onion. If Lucky is eating any onion, I would stop giving it to him because onion can be very toxic to dogs. (I think Marj or someone else shared a link about the dangers of dogs eating onion)

It's great to hear that Lucky is eating so well. It sounds to me like he is feeling better as each day passes.

I hope you and Lucky have a great day!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Crossing my fingers and toes for the vet visit tonight!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hope all goes well tonight for you and Lucky. Let us know!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> My father's side of the family is Polish. So, I am part Polish, and therefore know what a pierogo is. (my Mom made the best ones!). So, with that ... I am just wondering what kind of pierogi Lucky is eating. It doesn't have onion in it, does it?? If I recall, one time you shared with us that Lucky was often eating little pieces of onion. If Lucky is eating any onion, I would stop giving it to him because onion can be very toxic to dogs. (I think Marj or someone else shared a link about the dangers of dogs eating onion)
> 
> It's great to hear that Lucky is eating so well. It sounds to me like he is feeling better as each day passes.
> 
> I hope you and Lucky have a great day!


Good point. Nope, no onion, just farmers cheese and a touch or salt. I do not even use egg in mine filling. The potato and cheese ones have onion, but I prefer the plain cheese ones myself.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so happy to hear Lucky is eating and getting stronger each day.


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

You might like to buy some ground turkey, boil it, rinse and add some pure pumpkin (not pumpkin pie mix) to it. It generally works for my maltese.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

4furkidsmom said:


> You might like to buy some ground turkey, boil it, rinse and add some pure pumpkin (not pumpkin pie mix) to it. It generally works for my maltese.


Thanks, we are trying to limit his animal protein because his liver took a hit. I am trying as much vegetarian proteins as possible because they are easier on the liver, though chicken and turkey. probably are ok. Pumpkin is a great addition to his diet - just a little can absorb some of the liquid. No poops yet today, so I will have to see where he stands. At least he is really good about going on his pee pads, so clean up is not difficult.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, I was able to borrow a friend's USB port to check in on Lucky---so I am cautiously optimistic and so happy things are moving forward for you both. 
Keeping you in my heart & prayers.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> He has been more active and he ate really well this morning - he even ate a bit of kibble. He ate quite a bit yesterday, mostly no sodium chicken noodle soup, some cereal, some yoghurt, a little kibble, and pierogi. I tossed the kibble to him and he ate it, we still need to make it a game. He ate about half the kibble he normally would, but still. He pulled out a toy and I dragged it on the floor and he tried to snatch it. His gums are still greyish compared to normal and he had 2 loose stools yesterday afternoon - nothing at all today yet. It could be the medication because they did not smell horrible like the diarrhea when I took him to the vet. Poor baby is still very bony and thin. So he is improving but not at the rate I would prefer. We will see what the doctor says tonight.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


Good luck at the Vet today, and you keep getting stronger little Lucky. :wub:So your Daddy can relax. I think your plan forward is a good one. I know you want to get this over with.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

No pooping yet today. He ate all his food when I was gone and ate a little tonight too. He is getting strong snd more active. So far a good day. Our appt is at 7.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Anxiously awaiting how your appt. goes.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Anxiously awaiting how your appt. goes.


Me, too. Lucky's appointment was not until seven o'clock ... so, I am guessing they aren't done yet. But, here I am, too.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

We just got home. Lucky is doing well. He is showing some stiffness, but he was and is very lively. He is definitely getting better. They drew blood and are sending it out to look for pathogen identification. Not all pieces are fitting together, but the dr still thinks it was a deer nympth that bit him.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Good news is always good news!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad that Lucky is holding his own and doing better.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> We just got home. Lucky is doing well. He is showing some stiffness, but he was and is very lively. He is definitely getting better. They drew blood and are sending it out to look for pathogen identification. Not all pieces are fitting together, but the dr still thinks it was a deer nympth that bit him.


Walter, I think I missed something (how could that be? :HistericalSmiley---does the vet think it is perhaps a TBD? In the beginning I was almost certain that might be the case, but like to keep an open mind.
I am relieved w/you that he is doing so well.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> We just got home. Lucky is doing well. He is showing some stiffness, but he was and is very lively. He is definitely getting better. They drew blood and are sending it out to look for pathogen identification. Not all pieces are fitting together, but the dr still thinks it was a deer nympth that bit him.


So glad he is improving. :thumbsup: and can make a trip to Tufts soon. I am glad Lucky will be getting a radiography of his liver, as that's the one conclusive diagnosis of the liver / shunt activity. That piece will be huge for your Vets in this puzzle. Your very lucky you live closeby and I'm thrilled Lucky is feeling well enough to make the trip Walter. Don't worry about not seeing Dr C, others have been told same, but we're very pleased with the Vets they saw. Maybe she sees the most urgent cases, so take it as a positive for Lucky. 
xxxx


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Walter, I think I missed something (how could that be? :HistericalSmiley---does the vet think it is perhaps a TBD? In the beginning I was almost certain that might be the case, but like to keep an open mind.
> I am relieved w/you that he is doing so well.


Although the tech saw the bart agent - not everything adds up. Bart does not typically have an effect on a dog with a spleen. Lucky has a spleen. It lowers blood sugar not raises it. Lucky's went up. It has no hepatic involvement.

So that suggests a co-infectious agent. None can be found - though they are sending blood out for further testing.

Then we look at the infector. The brown dog tick is huge. It is unlikely that I would have missed one. Deer tick is most prevalent in this area - nymph very tiny and could be overlooked. OK. Rarely in this area do we see TBD without Lyme, and quoting the vet, "Lucky does not present like a Lyme dog". Especially since he was so sick, they would have expected to see sera effects of Lyme, but have not. They also do not see the dramatic turnaround in dogs as they have seen in Lucky.

BTW, they have seen several cases of RMSF this year. Terri - I think you mentioned it.

So the puzzle pieces are fitting only if the trim each piece just a little.

On the other hand, Lucky had a major leap in progress today. He is walking much better, a huge appetite, and is even more energetic. It is very possible that the increased calories over the last few days is starting to have a positive effect on his energy levels and strength. His tool this morning was formed but soft, no loose stool! The vet started him on a combined pre/probiotic this morning. We talked about his diet, and the vet said stay away from animal protein - feed him what he will eat for now. We will address his long term nutrition once he starts to gain some of his weight back - calories and safe proteins are the most important things for the next couple of weeks.

In terms of liver, Luck has never had any signs of shutting. He would be picky what he ate, but if I gave in, he would always eat my foods. No other clinical signs, weight gain - he was up to 7 pounds for a while, energy level, no mental issues, etc. Every has come on in the last month and a half.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so glad that Lucky is doing well. Doctors and Vets like to search for definitive answers, but imo, I don't need definitive answers. Sometimes they can never figure out what happened and that's okay with me. As long as Lucky is getting better... I'm satisfied. I hope that Lucky continues to grow stronger and I'll be looking for more positive updates. Hugs to you and Lucky!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Walter, I am so glad to read this morning's update! Give Lucky a puppy hug from us!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

harrysmom said:


> I'm so glad that Lucky is doing well. Doctors and Vets like to search for definitive answers, but imo, I don't need definitive answers. Sometimes they can never figure out what happened and that's okay with me. As long as Lucky is getting better... I'm satisfied. I hope that Lucky continues to grow stronger and I'll be looking for more positive updates. Hugs to you and Lucky!!


Good point, Debbie! We love to have answers, but in the long run as long as Lucky gets better that's all that really matters. Walter, I was so happy for you when I saw that Lucky was doing so much better. :chili:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am very relieved that he is improving and that is the most important thing. He is probably 75-80% of his old self. I really saw it in him this morning and personally I attribute it to his improved eating. I also agree with the vet, that you treat the dog not the disease. My biggest concern is that if we do not know what this is, we have no way of taking steps to make sure it does not happen again. This came on very fast, the vet mentioned the way I dote (his words)on Lucky, it is unlikely that I would have missed symptoms. Also, I don't want others (both dogs and their people) to go through this, so if we have a clear diagnosis and effective treatment it may save others from what we went through.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So happy to hear of more progress! Life is good!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Glad to hear that Lucky is eating and gaining strength!!! I hope you will be able to find the root of the problem!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> I am very relieved that he is improving and that is the most important thing. He is probably 75-80% of his old self. I really saw it in him this morning and personally I attribute it to his improved eating. I also agree with the vet, that you treat the dog not the disease. My biggest concern is that if we do not know what this is, we have no way of taking steps to make sure it does not happen again. This came on very fast, the vet mentioned the way I dote (his words)on Lucky, it is unlikely that I would have missed symptoms. Also, I don't want others (both dogs and their people) to go through this, so if we have a clear diagnosis and effective treatment it may save others from what we went through.


Walter - really such good news this morning. :chili: So glad that Lucky is building up day by day. He did go through a lot of trauma, and take my word for it, I don't think that people or pets rebound that quickly. It takes several days, often a week. I wouldn't be surprised if it was a tick-- (now I'm nervous going out to the Hamptons this weekend :w00t:.) I can't blame you for wanting answers and trying hardest to get them. After all, Lucky went through the the first bout, came home, seemed to improve, and then it came back with a vengeance, so I would want to know as much as possible. I know with TBD that they need to be on a long course of antibiotics so that might be the key. Glad your vet is looking at every possibility and taking your worries very seriously. Hope Lucky continues to improve over the holiday weekend. I also think that Debbie has Harry on a non-animal protein diet -can't remember if she shared it with you.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh such good news -way to go Lucky.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So happy to hear of the positive progress with each update. Way to go Lucky!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter -- wonderful news that Lucky continues to improve and regain his strength. He's been through so much this last month, and it's not surprising that it is taking him time to bounce back. Continuing prayers for both of you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Really good news -

His blood panels are back and his red blood cells are increasing. His PVC was at 20% yesterday. When he crashed it was at 10%, when he left the hospital, it was at 12%. Normal is 37%+ - so he is getting there. There are a lot of immature cells - so his marrow is working well. His platelets are increasing. His white blood cell are slightly elevated.

They will not have the results of his tick blood test until Friday.

His energy continues to grow and his appetite is really good.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:chili::chili:Lucky -- I'm soooooooooooo happy to hear this!!!

Great news, Walter. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

arty:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Music to my ears Walter! He's doing his best to get better for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Really good news -
> 
> His blood panels are back and his red blood cells are increasing. His PVC was at 20% yesterday. When he crashed it was at 10%, when he left the hospital, it was at 12%. Normal is 37%+ - so he is getting there. There are a lot of immature cells - so his marrow is working well. His platelets are increasing. His white blood cell are slightly elevated.
> 
> ...


Hearing this good news makes me so happy!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good news Walter. Praying everything continues to move in the right direction. :aktion033:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We're doing the happy dance for you!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

So happy for you and Lucky, Walter!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Gott sei dank!!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Fantastic news!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh Walter.. so happy to see the great news on Lucky's blood work! :yahoo:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Walter, what a relief!!!:smheat: :two thumbs up:

You and Lucky have been to heII and back for the past few weeks!!!!!


This is like a weight has been lifted not only off of your shoulders...but all of SM's!!! :chili::aktion033:

I am so happy he's improving more each day!!!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone. He continues to improve each day. He wanted to play a tiny bit this morning. He has lost some weight, but at least he is eating now.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Doin' the happy dance:chili: at our house!:wub: Go Lucky, go Lucky!!:yahoo:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Thanks everyone. He continues to improve each day. He wanted to play a tiny bit this morning. He has lost some weight, but at least he is eating now.


What a difference a week makes!! :chili: Boy, I am so happy you got your little boy home with you Walter. :wub: Happy 4th!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Walter,

I'm so glad Lucky is improving.

Co-infections will cause the whole "puzzle piece" thing... where only one fits some of the things but not all.

A deer nymph tick can carry dozens of pathogens.

Here is an article that went out on the 2nd I believe (maybe yesterday).... it is about a "new" tick borne infection. It isn't new to the Lyme Community - ILADS has suspected multiple Lyme strains for years.

But this is a "new Lyme-like" infection.... it's another strain of borrelia (which most of us who are chronic Lyme sufferers are infected with these "new" strains): 

New Tick-Borne Illness Could Be Worse Than Lyme Disease CBS New York

The main thing to remember is that just like people - animals present uniquely with these infections depending on what other coinfections are transmitted, and their health prior to the tick bite.

With the antibiotic - It should cover bartonella and any Lyme.... I'm guessing he might have some sort of parasite infection. In your area, especially deer nymph ticks - they are finding a lot of Babesia - which is really hard to see.

But I'm glad he is improving. Will keep praying.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yay! great news Walter!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Walter just wanted to pop by and see how you and Lucky are doing??? Hope all is ok..........


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks, we are doing ok. We have a vet appointment tomorrow night. I hope I will get more definitive answers then. He was moping this weekend - almost took him back in to the vet, but he seemed to really pick up today. He is eating a lot, his poop has firmed up, he is paying more attention to me,and tonight he brought a ball over to play, only for a few minutes, but still. I think he may have had a bloom over the weekend.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, hugs to you and Lucky!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - I've been MIA since the 3rd. Glad that Lucky's continued to get better and bounce back. Did you ever get results you were expecting on Friday? Was that the TBD test? Anxious to hear what the vet says and praying things continue to improve. He had two very major ill spells in a short amount of time. I'd be dragging too at times if I were him.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope all goes well with the vets tonight and am very happy that he is getting alot more energy!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just checking in to see how Lucky is doing. I've not seen an update for awhile...or else I've missed it.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Did they re-run the blood test again ???


----------

